# Nächstes Ostsee-Treffen ??



## MxkxFxsh (14. Juli 2003)

Wann passt das nächste Ostsee-Treffen ??


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Juli 2003)

Moin Mike!
Das ist ja geil. AB Treffen machen Spaß wa? 
Ich weis es noch nicht und werde wie immer kurzentschlossen zusagen können. Unser Bereitschaftsplan für die zweite Jahreshälfte steht auch noch nicht. Aber ich werde es natürlich versuchen zu kommen.


----------



## udorudi (14. Juli 2003)

Habe schon Rotz und Wasser geheult weil ich dieses Mal nicht konnte, aber das Pauli-Bayernspiel war auch wichtig…
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei…
ausser: ( Juli bis Mitte August und nieders.-Herbstferien im Oktober)

Habe mal den ersten Termin geloggt!

Gruß aus HH

udo


----------



## UlliT1964 (14. Juli 2003)

18. Oktober wäre genial. Dann habe ich Urlaub und könnte auch endlich mal dabei sein. Wäre nett, mal ein paar von euch "Chaoten" kennzulernen. Und ich wollte schon immer mal ein Bellyboat per Zielwurf mit einem 250-Gramm-Pilker versenken :q :q :q

Petri
Ulli


----------



## Salmonelle (14. Juli 2003)

Beide Termine sind im Moment jedenfalls ok für mich. Ich habe nicht mit abgestimmt und warte ab...

@UlliT1964 - hast Du schon mal an 5 - 10 Drillingen gehangen und bist von ebensovielen BB-Fahrern durchs Wasser gezogen worden???  :q :q :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Juli 2003)

@ @UlliT1964 
Ich hoffe das ist "irgendwie" als Spass aufzufassen ?

Erstens sehe ich mich als BB-Angler nicht als "Chaoten" und zweitens, wer ist denn am Strand mit einem 250gr Pilker unterwegs ???? ;+  ;+ 
Da frage ich micht jetzt wirklich ob das ein recht harter Spass von Dir sein soll.


----------



## Maddin (14. Juli 2003)

Hey Mike#h,
Horst hat es kapiert:q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Juli 2003)

Hey Martin #h 
Welcher Horst ?? ;+


----------



## gummiente (14. Juli 2003)

Welche Örtlichkeit ist denn angedacht?

Jerrytiger und mir passen bis jetzt noch beide Termine.


----------



## Maddin (14. Juli 2003)

Hey Mike#h,
Horst Salmonelle.....


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. Juli 2003)

Kann höchstens im Oktober. Genau kann ich das frühestens Anfang-Mitte September sagen. Wenn es sich einrichten läßt, dann bin ich wieder dabei. Wieder ein Nachtfischen?


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (14. Juli 2003)

ich kann leider nicht, weil ich noch schule habe und nicht aus eurer gegend komme, aber ich wünsch euch ganz viel spaß
Gruß Markus


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Juli 2003)

Hey Martin #h 
Achso, Horst empfand das als "sehr lustig". :q 
Nagut ich empfand es als "nicht ganz so lustig". :m 
Aber egal.......wer mit 250Gr Pilker auf mein BB zielt, der muss gefasst sein das denn meine 500Gr Faust in sein Gesicht zielt!
:q  :q  :q  :q 

(na ich hoffe das kommt jetzt auch als "lustig" an ? ) :q  #h


----------



## gummiente (14. Juli 2003)

:q :q :q


----------



## Udo Mundt (14. Juli 2003)

Habe für den 18.10 gestimmt.
Beim ersten Termin bin ich in Norge.
Hoffentlich mal wieder ein Treffen mit Fisch.
Kann man auch wunderbar grillen:l


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. Juli 2003)

Fliegt so ein Pilker um meine Ohren, dann wird er Kiehl geholt und anschließend versenkt mit meinem Anker! Vorher schlitze ich ihn aber auf, damit die Krebse schneller mit ihm fertig sind!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Juli 2003)

...hab dann mal den ersten Termin eingeloggt....will nicht so lange warten auf die legger Würstchen :q .... im Oktober weiss ich nicht so genau.... Bei Heimspiel, werde ich wohl im Stadion sein...und ob ich danach noch kom... ähh erscheinen kann #g .... ;+


----------



## Broesel (15. Juli 2003)

auweia, nun gibts ein Küstentreffen nach dem anderen. Der 18.10 ist genial..mein erster Urlaubstag im Herbst..:q 

Bald reicht der Alu-Tisch nicht mehr aus...wir brauchen dann bald ne Festzelt-Garnitur...


----------



## UlliT1964 (15. Juli 2003)

> Ich hoffe das ist "irgendwie" als Spass aufzufassen ? Erstens sehe ich mich als BB-Angler nicht als "Chaoten" und zweitens, wer ist denn am Strand mit einem 250gr Pilker unterwegs ???? Da frage ich micht jetzt wirklich ob das ein recht harter Spass von Dir sein soll.



@MikeFish - Selbstverständlich war das als Spaß aufzufassen und doch eigentlich auch recht deutlich als solcher markiert. Normalerweise wird hier doch nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt. Wenn du dich allerdings durch mein Posting irgendwie angegriffen fühlst, dann tut es mir leid und ich entschuldige mich dafür.

Ich gebe dir dann am 18. Oktober, wenn alles klappt, ein Bier aus :q Natürlich nur, wenn ich bis dahin nicht von Bellyboatangler gekielholt und mit dem Anker versenkt wurde :q

Petri
Ulli


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. Juli 2003)

@ UlliT1964

Danke Dir ! :m 
Ich fand das erst einwenig zu "echt" gemeint aber hintendran.....
Recht hast Du, ne Runde Spass muss auch sein und beim Treffen werden wir darüber lachen und mit nem Bier anstossen !:q :q 
Bis dahin......... #h  #h


----------



## Deichkind (15. Juli 2003)

@MikeFish
bin auf jedenm fall auch wieder mit von der partie! das lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen! der 18. ist somit ok! und sollten wir wieder nix fangen, hole ich die getigerten mit ner harpune! attacke!#h


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (15. Juli 2003)

Moin, werde mich kurzfristig entscheiden. Auf Fehmarn wird mich aber so schnell niemand mehr sehen.

@Bellyboatangler
Wenn ich mir evtl. auch so einen "Kutter" kaufen sollte, kannst du mir beim "Austauschen" und "Ausstatten" der Teile am BB behilflich sein? Eile ist aber nicht geboten!

Gruß Kay


----------



## petipet (15. Juli 2003)

*Ostseetreffen*

Hallo Boardies,
wann und wo ist das geplant? Würde gerne kommen.
Schlagt mich jetzt nicht tot... bin immer noch Internetsteinzeitfuzzy.

Es grüßt...petipet


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. Juli 2003)

@ petipet

Wann ??  Es wird wohl der 18.10. werden. :m 

Wo ??  Das entscheidet sich erst ein paar Tage vorher, wegen Wind und Wetter. :m 
Wir wollen ja alle nicht die volle "Breitseite" ab bekommen. :q  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Juli 2003)

:q :q 





> die volle "Breitseite"


 :q :q <p>seehr zweideutig Mike :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. Juli 2003)

@ Anglerfangbuch
Kein Problem. Das kriegen wir hin.


----------



## theactor (16. Juli 2003)

Hi,
DAMMED! So wie es derzeit aussieht, wird es für mich an den Wochenenden im Herbst per se schwierig... naja -- mal sehen...

Wäre seeehr gern dabei :r 

Vielleicht hat ja voher mal jemand "Urlaub" - also zwischen montags und mittwochs.. ;+   

Grüße,
theactor #h #h


----------



## Fischbox (16. Juli 2003)

Moin!#h 

Coole Sache!!!#6#6
Hab meinen Punkt mal ganz vorsichtig beim 18.10. gemacht. Ob ich dann auch kann, daß weiß ich allerdings nicht, aber ich denke größere Dorsche sind bestimmt im Oktober als im September zu erwarten. Außerdem habe ich im September eh keine Zeit.
Ingesamt hoffe ich aber, daß das angeht!!:z :z :z


----------



## MFGI (16. Juli 2003)

Ich habe mich aus anglerischer Sicht für den 18.10. entschieden.
Der Monat September ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch, was die Fischerei anbelangt.
Zum Sitzen und Klönen ist der erste Termin natürlich interessanter, weil die Temperaturen bierfreundlicher sind. #g


----------



## Deichkind (16. Juli 2003)

@kleinesNordlicht
also, also, bitte die dame!!!! hängt wohl vom ziel ab! aber wenn ich unter wasser mit der harpune nix mehr machen kann nützt mir "die" harpune och nix mehr! lach!#h


----------



## Deichkind (18. Juli 2003)

harpünchen! klein aber zielsicher! lach!


----------



## Ace (19. Juli 2003)

Moin Moin
ich wäre am 18.10. mit von der Partie ist Fischmäßig wohl auch der sinnvollere Termin.

@Deichkind & klein.Nordlicht
F E R K E L !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q :q :q


----------



## Deichkind (19. Juli 2003)

at ace
hä? wie? was? warum? wat is denn nu los? keine ahnung was du meinst?:q


----------



## wodibo (19. Juli 2003)

Da muß doch mal die Ordnungsmacht eingreifen :z

@Dorschdiggler


> und ob ich danach noch kom...


 Das wird ne Lachnummer :q

@klein.Nordlicht


> weil du " das ding" harpune nennst????....


Und wenns eine ist ;+ :q *

Taaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaa* 

Ich bin noch da und liebe DENUNZIANTEN :z :z :z


----------



## Ace (19. Juli 2003)

hi hi...ganzdollschadenfrohsei


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Juli 2003)

...lass ma stecken Ace..... Da hat doch wieder einer gepetzt :q ...Ich hau mich jetzt noch für zwei Stunden auf's Ohr und denn ab anne Küste :m


----------



## Ace (20. Juli 2003)

Na denn Petri...ich geh jetzt vor dem endgültigen Herbst erstmal nicht mehr.
Den Rest der Woche hab ich in DD noch n paar Leos vom Belly erwischt aber nichts dolles, am Freitag hab ich dann noch in Katharinenhof mit AndreasG vom Belly gefischt und ausser n paar leobabies war auch nix zu holen...was solls...bald is Herbst.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Juli 2003)

Hi!
Im Sommer gehts auch noch. Aaaaaber ganz weit draußen. Ich war gestern mit Bernd bei 20 Meter und da haben wir ne ganze Menge legger und große Dorsche gefangen. Das Wasser ist da draußen noch 19,6 ° warm. Eindeutig zu viel. Am Ufer ist voll Totentanz angesagt. Schade aber der Herbst kommt und ab 10 Grad wird es auch vorne wieder besser.


----------



## AndreasG (20. Juli 2003)

@ Ace
Werde morgen abend wieder Dahme fahren.
Ein Kollege hat da gestern Nacht 2 Äschen von 53 + 57 nackig gemacht ( meine Muster ) !
Ansonsten bleibt ja noch die Konge, klingel mal durch wenn dich juckt.


----------



## Ace (20. Juli 2003)

@Andreas
klar mach ich...würd auch gern mal mit an die Kongeau
hab grad von ULLIDULLI die 5/6ér gekauft

aber erstma muss ich wieder n büschen malochen...ich glaub ich weiss garnicht mehr wie das geht


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Juli 2003)

> Ein Kollege hat da gestern Nacht 2 Äschen von 53 + 57 nackig gemacht ( meine Muster ) !



WAS FÜR MUSTER ????????????

Hast Du ein Bild davon?
Ich werde noch verrückt, die Biester lehnen bis jetzt jeden Köder ab.


----------



## Ace (20. Juli 2003)

@Mario
relativ kleine grüne oder braune Muster ohne beschwerung(Algen halt)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Juli 2003)

;+ 





> hab grad von ULLIDULLI die 5/6ér gekauft


 ;+ ....soso der Herr Ace geht jetzt unter die "Leichtgewichte" :q 
Viel Spass dabei :m 

@ Mario

:q :q 





> WAS FÜR MUSTER ????????????


 ...
wenn nix mehr geht Mario 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...:q 

Leider ist es mir aber auch noch nicht vergönnt gewesen, obwohl ich sie heute morgen gesehen habe....aber watt soll's...bin ja Kummer gewohnt :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Juli 2003)

@ klein.Nordlicht
Ich opfere mich im Notfall, wenn ich dazu Zeit habe. Dann kannst meine Rute schwingen bis der Arzt kommt!:q :q :q


----------



## Deichkind (21. Juli 2003)

man merkt, dass bellyboatangler single is!! man, man, nich so platt und schon gar nich so direkt! mal schauen wann sich MickeyFinn zu wort meldet? grins!#h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Juli 2003)

meinte natürlich meine Sportex. An meine andere laß ich Dich noch nicht dran! Ich laß dich höchstens an meinem Lakritz und Salmiak lutschen und kauen!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Juli 2003)

Gib´s hier eigentlich noch ne Boardferkelfahndung ??? :q :q 
Oder müssen wir das jetzt wirklich alles am 18.10.  live miterleben, wie wer wem die Rute hält und wie denn nun die richtige "Benutzung" einer Rute ist ??? :q :q :q :q 
Na das kann ja lustig werden, freue mich schon drauf!!  :m  #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Juli 2003)

nicht petzen mike, wodi hat angeblich sowenig zeit und merkt das hier nicht. ansonsten räche ich mich noch fürchterlich. bekommst es dann doppelt und dreifach wieder!


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (22. Juli 2003)

*senf*

also mike ich schliesse mich von der bezeichnung bordferkel aus,denn ich habe nur auf diese frechen äusserungen geantwortet.
freu mich auch tierisch auf den 18.10 :z 

@christian...also so hätte ich dich wirklich nicht eingeschätzt,dass du mich nun auch noch an dein heiliges lakritz ranlässt.....bitte bitte bring mir was mit(bettel)
so kann ich dann drum rum kommen micky finn küssen zu müssen... :q 

@ all ab wann kann ich denn vom ufer aus glück haben etwas an fisch zu erwischen und welchen und mit was für einem köder?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Juli 2003)

....ich bin entsetzt....Liegt es an der Hitze ?? Liegt es an den schlechten Fängen an der Küste ??? Was'n hier los ??
Wird Zeit, dass wieder was geht mit Fischen......-also das man wieder was mit der Angel erbeuten kann - bevor hier noch Einer auf andere Gedanken kommt :q


----------



## MFGI (22. Juli 2003)

Welch eine Verrohung der Sitten hier:q :q.
Man ließt gar nichts mehr von gefangenen Meerforellen, sondern
nur noch von unkontrollierten Hormonausstößen durch die intensive Sonneneinstrahlung    
Ihr dürft aber ruhig weitermachen...smile


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (22. Juli 2003)

...und ich dachte von den "Sommer-Profis" noch über heilige Fänge zu hören und zu sehen, aber statt dessen nur Sodom und Gomorrha?
Und wenn am 18.10. dann auch noch geheiratet wird, gebe ich das Angeln auf.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Juli 2003)

:q sach ich doch......
@Anglerfangbuch
schaust Du hier


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (22. Juli 2003)

@ Dorschdiggler
Hast ja ein "mega" Fischchen gefangen 
Dann hatte ich doch Recht mit der "Sauren-Gurken-Zeit"!
Das Wasser ist halt zu warm.
Werde wohl meine Angelstöcke noch ein paar Wochen ruhen lassen und die Entwicklung zwischen Bellyboatangler und kleines Nordlicht verfolgen.


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (22. Juli 2003)

ich bin auch total entsetzt dass ich hier ganz lieb frage wer denn mal mir etwas behilflich sein will am meeresufer damit ich nicht immer vollkontakt zu anglern bekomme sondern auch mal zu fischen...aber da wird ja gar nicht drauf eingegangen...püh!!!!

also bei bellyboatangler und mir gibt es nichts.....gar nichts.
was ihr immer alle gleich denkt(völlig verwirrt)


----------



## Broesel (22. Juli 2003)

ööhmm...der Thread treibt einem ja die Schamesröte ins Gesicht...von Harpunen, Ruten und und und ist die Rede..und alles sehr doppeldeutig..nene...:q 

Muß irgendwie das Sommerloch sein, welches den Hormonspiegel ansteigen läßt... 

aber kleines Nordlicht


> damit ich nicht immer vollkontakt zu anglern bekomme



wie bitte soll ich das mit dem Vollkontantakt zu anderen Anglern verstehen? Das gibt mir nun aber doch sehr zu denken...;+  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Juli 2003)

> ..und alles sehr doppeldeutig..nene...



Und das sagt der König der Doppeldeutigkeit !


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. Juli 2003)

@ Joerch



> ...das Sommerloch sein, welches den Hormonspiegel ansteigen läßt....


äähmm, wie jetzt ? ;+  Rasiert oder unrasiert?
Ich frage nur damit ich drauf vorbereitet bin am 18.10.  !!:q :q :q #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Juli 2003)

Nur weil ich klein.Nordlicht das werfen mit meiner Rute und das lutschen beibringen will und mich dafür offere, muß ich noch nichts mit ihr haben. Sie ist meines Wissen mit Micky Finn zusammmen und so soll es auch bleiben . Ich würde nie ne Frau vom Angler ausspannen.  Ehrenkodex unter den Anglern:g

Micky Finn geb also das Angeln auf. 

Es wird aber jetzt langsam wieder Zeit, das ich wieder einen dicken Aal rausziehe und packe. WE ist Aalzeit! Nicht das ihr jetzt jetzt denkt , ich bin umgestiegen zum gleichen Geschlecht. Stehe immer noch auf die weiblichen Wunderwerke der Menschheit!

@Mikefish

Wolltest Du die Hosen runterlasssen. Oder wieso fragst Du rasiert oder unrasiert!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Juli 2003)

#t ..... 





> Rasiert


 ..... möönsch Mike.......
<p>
@ Anglerfangbuch


> "mega" Fischchen


 .....
ich denke Du verkennst den Wert des "mega" Fischchens....
Ich hatte eine traumhafte Umgebung, ein schönes Erlebnis (weil Fisch auf erste selbstgebundene Trockenfliege :q ) und es war mal etwas Anderes..... Muss es denn immer ein "MEGA" Fisch sein ;+ ...ich denke nicht .....


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (23. Juli 2003)

@Dorschdiggler
Hast ja recht. Klasse Pics und ich konnte auch nachempfinden.


----------



## wodibo (23. Juli 2003)

Meine Fresse, watn hier loooosss ;+ :r 



> Ich opfere mich im Notfall, wenn ich dazu Zeit habe. Dann kannst meine Rute schwingen bis der Arzt kommt!



*Taaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaa* 

Ich liebe Intriganten und Denunzianten :q


----------



## Micky Finn (23. Juli 2003)

Hi Leutz,

weiß nicht ob ich am 18.10 dabei sein kann. Falls nicht werd ich wohl was verpassen.
Achtet aber auf eine ausreichende Sicherheitszone um kleines Nordlicht. Sie hat bekanntermaßen Augen im Hinterkopf und sieht auch Angler hinter sich (mit runtergelassenen Hosen im Gestrüpp). 
Der Aufenthalt im Einschlagsbereicht ihres Blinkers ist auch nicht ohne........ Kay hatte sie schon am Haken, gesprungen ist er aber nicht und die Bremse lief auch nicht heiß.... das Wasser war wohl doch einfach zu warm.

Um Christian und seine Harpune mach ich mir kein Sorgen .... er dümpelt mit seinem BB eh nur außerhalb der 3-Meilen-Zone, Wellengang und Windstärke egal.... Mareen kann mangels Wathose nicht weiter als knietief ins Wasser und wenn sie jemanden am Strand verwöhnt bin das ich oder vertretungsweise Marios Hund.

Ausserdem hat Papa Mike die Oberaufsicht. Deichkind wirft für mich ein Auge auf das Ganze und und für ausser Kontrolle geratene Aale schick ich ihm noch einen Aaltöter.... so ein fieses Ding mit Feder und Klinge....:q 


Andreas


----------



## Reppi (23. Juli 2003)

Endlich ein "Machtwort"   
Mir gingen gerade die Argumente meinem "General" gegenüber aus,wieso ich am 18.10 los sollte.....:q :q 
Gruß Uwe


PS. Es fehlte nur noch jemand mir roter Latex-Wathose:q :q :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Juli 2003)

@ Micky Finn

Jau !!!!!!! Das geht in Ordnung ! #6  :m  #h 

Ich werd die jungschen Spunte schon auf die "Plätze" verweisen !:g


----------



## MFGI (23. Juli 2003)

@MikeFish
Man hat noch gar nicht viel von Langeland von Dir gehört.
Wie war es denn?


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (23. Juli 2003)

[

wie bitte soll ich das mit dem Vollkontantakt zu anderen Anglern verstehen? Das gibt mir nun aber doch sehr zu denken...;+  :q [/B][/QUOTE] 

uops also so war das nicht zu verstehen!
den " vollkontakt" werde ich nur mit micky finn ( nur) haben.
also jungs...tut mir leid seid nicht so traurig


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Juli 2003)

@ MFGI

Ja stimmt........ ist aber alles in der "Mache". :m 
Soviel vorweg: Es war "bombastisch", super lustig und Fisch gab es auch noch dazu !! :k 

Die Fotostory ist am Wochenende auf meiner Homepage.


----------



## MFGI (23. Juli 2003)

@MikeFish
Bin zu ungeduldig.:q 
Eine Frage vorab: Gab es auch Silber?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Juli 2003)

@ MFGI

Abwarten ! :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (23. Juli 2003)

@ all

na wer hat mich hier verpetzt, das wodi aufmerksam auf mich gewurden ist;+ 

@ Micky Finn

habe mein edles Teil nie Harpune genannt, das war Deichkind. 

( Ich mußte mal petzen)

Obwohl ich auch sowas habe. Bilder von der kommt irgendwann hier rein, da kann wodi auch nichts zu sagen. Ist dann auch nur ne Harpune 

@ klein. Nordlicht

Erst soll ich beim nächsten Mal Lakritz mitbringen, damit Du Micky Finn nicht abschnullern mußt und jetzt willst auf einmal nicht mehr mit mir lutschen?! Da soll einer noch diese Frau verstehen!?

Habe nur edle Absichten und Du sollst wirklich nur meine Sportex werfen bis der Arzt kommt. Nicht mehr und weniger und dazu brauche ich kein Vollkörperkontakt. Erst recht nicht bei der Wärme. Da bin ich froh , wenn ich in Ruhe gelassen werde!

Wenn Du Sonntag Zeit hast, dann sag Bescheid und wir werfen bißchen!

@ MikeFish

Bei der Aufsicht, darf ich mir ja garnichts leisten. Ansonsten versenkst Du mich noch mit deiner Rennbanane


Freue mich auf jeden Fall auch auf das nächste Treffen!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Juli 2003)

@ BBangler

Ne ne, ich versenke keinen, soweit wird es nie kommen, Ihr seid mir ja alle viel zusehr ans Herz gewachsen ! :k 
Aber es kann passieren, das Du in der Bratwurst-Warteschlange ganz hinten stehst. :q  :q  :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (23. Juli 2003)

@ Mikefish

dann esse ich eben nur die Steaks vom Grill. Die Würstchen darfst dann selber essen! Dann brauche ich auch nicht zu warten


----------



## wodibo (23. Juli 2003)

Dann ist das klein. Nordlicht eben auch noch dran!!! 
Da füllt ein Thread die Kandidatenliste eines ganzen Monats #d #d #d 



> aber herzi es gibt kein gratis lutschen an den süssigkeiten....



*Taaaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüütaaaataaaaaaaa* 

@klein.Nordlicht

macht nichts, ich bin nicht so teuer :q :q :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Juli 2003)

@ BBangler

Auch gut, dann sind wir beide ja in der "ersten Reihe".:q #g


----------



## Salmonelle (28. Juli 2003)

´nabend zusammen,
verdächtig still geworden in diesem Thread.

Noch  *81 * Tage!!!

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Juli 2003)

Aahlsoo Hoorsst,

wenn du kommsst bin ich auch dabei.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Salmonelle (28. Juli 2003)

huch Stephan,
hab gar nicht gewusst, daß ich so eine Anziehungskraft auf Dich ausübe.
Hatte aber gaaanz weit oben (als vierter) gepostet, daß beide Termine für mich ok sind.

Noch mehr Grüße
Horst


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Juli 2003)

Ich finde dich schon nett - )))
aber der Alu - Tisch - )))) und Mike´s Grillwurst auf diesem Möbel.

"Dat is nich zu schlagen"

Grüße Stephan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Juli 2003)

@ Horst


> verdächtig still geworden in diesem Thread.



Immer schön reifen lassen die Sache. :k 
Hintendran kommen doch nur 33,33333% von 100% die gejubelt hatten. :q  :m  #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Juli 2003)

@ Mike: Deswegen jubel ich auch nicht, sondern versuch einfach zu k.. ähhh erscheinen - )))


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Hamsterson (29. Juli 2003)

Moin!
Komme gerade von der Küste. Bin ein Bißchen im BB rumgefahren. Wenig Fisch oder hatte ich kein Glück. Habe nur 5 Bisse in etwa 3 Stunden und 2 Dorsche, einer davon Dreipfunder. Immerhin besser als nichts. 
Habe schon länger nicht geangelt. Ich hoffe, es klappt bei mir mit dem nächsten Treffen.


----------



## Salmonelle (29. Juli 2003)

@ Mike - mein Hinweis auf die hier aufgetretene Stille bezog sich mehr auf die Tatsache, dass diese so plötzlich eintrat, nachdem ein gewisser Moderator (gar kein so schlechter, denke ich) mit einem laaangen Wort in den (Schrift)Verkehr eingriff.

...aber trotzdem, 33,33 % wär doch schon ganz ordentlich. Im letzten Herbst wars ja nicht so doll, als Du mit Maddin alleine bei Wallnau warst und ich leider kein Trio draus machen konnte, weil ich euch nicht gefunden hatte.

Gruß


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. Juli 2003)

Genau Horst !! :m 
Alleine schon sich mit "nur" einem Kollegen zutreffen, ist es schon wert! Da sollte man sich nicht beklagen wenn es dann 33% werden. :q 
Also ich freue mich aufs Treffen, hoffen wir das das Wetter mitspielt. :m  #h


----------



## Ace (30. Juli 2003)

ich freu mir auch....endlich wieder Bellyfischen....bin  schon voll auf Entzug.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Juli 2003)

> bin schon voll auf Entzug.


 ...ich auch...ich auch :c :c 
muss wohl im August wieder ein Bellyboating einschieben :q


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Juli 2003)

Reicht die Trave doch nicht mehr?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Juli 2003)

genau Mario.....da fehlt das "Salz" in der Suppe :q 
Obwohl ich fast jeden Abend "unten" bin.....
Hat aber einen riesen Vorteil das Ganze..... die Fliege fliegt immer besser :q ...
Aber wie gesagt......SALZ !!!!!!!!


----------



## Garfield0815 (31. Juli 2003)

Ich kann leider an beiden Terminen nicht :c.
Das ist zu knapp nach meinem Urlaub.

Ich bin aber ab 16.08. für 2Wochen auf der schönsten Insel Deutschlands.
  :z :z 
Bellyboat ,Angelsachen, und was man sonst noch so braucht ist so gut wie gepackt.

Ist zu der Zeit sonst noch jemand auf Fehmarn???

Einige von euch scheinen ja echte Entzugserscheinungen zu haben  

Wer hätte Lust das eine oder ander Mal mit mir rauszupaddeln??

Wer Lust und Zeit hat  kann sich ja per PM bei mir melden. 
Würde mich freuen.:z :z 

Also in diesem Sinne 
Gruß Garfield#h #h


----------



## Mirco (31. Juli 2003)

@ all,

kann zwar leider noch für keinen festen Termin stimmen..

ABER grundsätzlich könnte ich dabei sein, denn nach einem 3 Monatigem Aufenthalt meines BB im "Trockendock" ist es nun repariert *freu*

Nee im Ernst, hab nun endlich nach ewiger Suche den passenden Seewasserfesten 2-Wege-Reißverschluß gefunden. Dazu noch Seewasserfestes Garn und eine Packung 100er Nadeln und mein BB war eigentlich schon ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Aber wegwerfen gilt noch nicht.

Ich hoffe ich kanns Einrichten und mich mal wieder an einem Treffen beteiligen. Vielleicht dann wieder in einer Fahrgemeinschaft mit Holger und Mario (alias Rudi)   #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. Juli 2003)

Boahh ! Watt haste denn da repariert ??
Na wenn das man so alles OK ist ? :q 

Jau, wäre schön sich mal wieder zusehen! :m  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. Juli 2003)

Mensch Mirco....dat wär was...lang lang ist's her :q


----------



## Mirco (1. August 2003)

@Mikefish,



> Boahh ! Watt haste denn da repariert ??



Wie schon geschrieben :b den Reißverschluß :q 



> Na wenn das man so alles OK ist ?



Da ja nicht die Schwimmblase sondern nur der Reißverschluß defekt war,denke ich das schon.

Will mich ja nicht selbst ersaufen  

Finds aber trotzdem gut, daß Du alle Member immer wieder 
auf deren Sicherheit ansprichst  :m  

@ Vossi,

ja würd mich auch sehr freuen Euch alle mal wieder zu sehen :z 

Zumal ja auch, für mich zumindest, eine ganze Menge neuer Gesichter dazu gekommen sind. Liest man zumindest. Und WAS man da liest *rotwerd* Bin ja mal gespannt ob die Hormonhaushalte bis dahin wieder innerhalb der "normalen" Parameter  liegen   Im Oktober isses ja dann auch wieder etwas kühler, he he


----------



## Rudi (2. August 2003)

Hi Mirco und all,

werde wenn sich es zeitlich einrichten lässt auf jeden Fall dabei sein. Habe mein US BB Schnäppchen ja noch gar nicht zu Wasser gelassen. Freue mich schon....

Rudi.


----------



## Mirco (3. August 2003)

@  Rudi, @ all,

Stapellauf, dann bring ich ne Flasche Sekt mit.

Denk Dir schonmal einen Namen aus  ;-)

Ja wär schön mal wieder zusammen mit dem BB auffe Ostsee.

Holger hat auch "Lust" bekundet


----------



## Salmonelle (6. August 2003)

Tach zusammen,
bin guter Dinge, das ich immer noch dabei bin. Muß jetzt aber sicherheitshalber einen klitzekleinen Vorbehalt anmelden:

Vorbehalt 

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. August 2003)

Sollst doch nicht mit dem Arm paddeln sondern mit den Beinen. Kannst doch mit der anderen Hand die Würstchen umdrehen!


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mirco _
> *@Mikefish,
> 
> 
> ...



ich fühle mich jetzt mal nicht angesprochen... und mein hormonhaushalt kühlt sich nicht durch jahreszeiten ab...lach
mag bei euch männern anders sein...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. August 2003)

@ kl. Nordlicht

Bei uns Männer ist nix anders !!!
Bei euch Frauen liegt eben nur alles "unter Putz" und bei uns Männer´s ist eben alles "auf Putz" !:q :q #h 

...komisch und trotzdem passt datt immer alles so.... :k


----------



## Deichkind (7. August 2003)

@ MikeFish
lach! ja, ja, bei uns männern liegt anfangs eigentlich auch alles unter putz aber, wie die erfahrungen aus dem heimwerkerbereich zeigen, irgendwann hält der stäkste putz den dübel nicht mehr!

gruss karsten

ps. bei diesem treffen wird der alutisch dermaßen vollgepackt, dass der turmbau zu babel ein spielzeughaufen war!#h


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (7. August 2003)

dazu sag ich jetzt mal nichts mit dem putz...sonst komm ich wieder dazu nominiert zu werden...nene


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. August 2003)

klein.nordlicht 

du bist schon dabei. brauchst dich in diesem monat nicht mehr anstrengen, höchstens beim Rudern und Lolly lutschen(Salmi Lolly)


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (7. August 2003)

christian..ich bin entsetzt.....das heisst nicht dass du gleich wieder einen freibrief hast!!!


----------



## Deichkind (8. August 2003)

@ kleinesNordlicht

immer her mit den kommentaren! frechgrins! und keine scheu wegen der boardferkel-nominierung. du hast eh schon genug material für die nächsten monate zusammen geliefert! lach!

@bellyboatangler

man, christian, tu endlich was! wenn du deinen hormonhaushalt nich bald unter kontrolle hast, kommt es noch zur selbstentzündung oder du implodierst! lach!

mein tipp: bau dir doch aus deinem süsskram etwas piep-piep-piep-ähnliches und dann ordentlich drauf rumgejuckelt! viel spass!

lieben gruss karsten#h


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Deichkind _
> [
> 
> 
> ...



ich lach mich hier noch checkig....

@ christian...bitte reiss dich jetzt mal zusammen....ehrlich.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. August 2003)

> mein tipp: bau dir doch aus deinem süsskram etwas piep-piep-piep-ähnliches und dann ordentlich drauf rumgejuckelt! viel spass!



da spricht wohl der Fachmann, der solche piep- piep Sachen täglich benutzt. Sowas habe ich noch nicht nötig Deichkind! Kannst ja mal hier deine Gebrauchsanweisung veröffentlichen. Die anderen wollen bestimmt mal von einem Piep-Piep Fachmann beraten werden!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. August 2003)

SCHÖN !!! :k 

Mal was anderes:

Wer kommt denn nun alles ?? ..oha... die Boardferkelfahndung..
ähm anders formuliert: Wer würde denn alles dabei sein ?? :m


----------



## Salmonelle (8. August 2003)

ich....weiß Montag Näheres!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. August 2003)

Na ich bin auch dabei...welch Frage :q


----------



## marioschreiber (8. August 2003)

Ich werde auch erscheinen.
Wenn nötig nach der Arbeit. Hab es ja nicht weit.


----------



## Ace (8. August 2003)

ich auch


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. August 2003)

ich werde auch erscheinen. Auch wenn etwas später!


----------



## Deichkind (9. August 2003)

hä? hier is doch gar nich gehässig. ich sitze die ganze zeit mit nem riesen lachen vorm rechner ausserdem verstehe ich mich mit christian ja gut! 

ich bin natürlich auch dabei, MikeFish


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. August 2003)

Naja dann hat Deichkind wohl nur eine Hormonschwankung gehabt und konnte sie in seinem jungen Alter nicht kontrollieren!

Falls noch mal solche Ausfälle hast wirst Kiehl geholt unterm BB von mir persönlich bei Winstärke 8 aufwärts!


----------



## Deichkind (10. August 2003)

windstärke 8? da sind wir doch mittlerweile profis oder nicht? wellenberge von 2m und mehr is doch fast schon badewanne.

also, freu mich auf das nächste treffen und dann werden wir mal wieder, genau wie beim aalangeln im freihafen, ausführlich über das weibliche geschlecht diskutieren!

ps. aber gieß mir nicht wieder ds ganze bier aufn schuh! prost!#h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. August 2003)

Ich habe mit 2 m hohen Wellen keine Probleme, nur derjenige der Kiehl geholt wird. Waale gibt bereits in der Ostsee. Na vielleicht haben wir bis dahin auch die ersten verirrten Blauhaie im Baltic Sea. Bei den Wassertemperauren  Nimm Dich dann als Fischfutter!


----------



## MFGI (10. August 2003)

Werde auch dabei sein, es sei denn, es tritt noch etwas gaaanz unerwartetes ein. Ist ja noch gut 2 Monate hin....


----------



## Deichkind (11. August 2003)

ich schmecke bestimmt ziemlich beschissen  ausserdem is mein arsch zu dick! der passt in kein haimaul rein! lach!


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (13. August 2003)

Moin, melde mich wieder "back" :q Urlaub :q . Hier ist ja noch immer alles wie gehabt. BB und kl. Nordl. plaudern weiterhin fliessig übers "naschen" (haben sogar ganz nette private Bilderchen rein gestellt), dann meter-hohe Wellen beim BB-Fahren, oder Haie fressen Bordies.
Vermisse evtl. Berichte über Fänge an unserer Küste. Denn sollte mein Memo noch funktionieren, dann wollten doch einige Bordies zum Angeln an die Küste und viele Fische fangen.
Was ist also los?:s 

@ MikeFisch
Wo soll es denn im Oktober hin?


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (13. August 2003)

ähm...ich plaudere nicht mehr übers naschen...augen verdreh...und die bilder sind wech....fangen kannst an der küste zur zeit wohl sehr wenig....aber da werden dir die spezies etwas dazu sagen...schön dass du wieder aus dem urlaub bist!
gruss von mir!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. August 2003)

@ Anglerfangbuch

Wohin ???
Na an die Ostsee !:m 
Welche Bucht/Strand wird sich "wie immer" erst 2-3 Tage vor dem Termin entscheiden.  (...wegen dem Wind und Wetter) :q  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. August 2003)

@ kl. Nordlicht

Schönes Bild !! :k 
Ich suche nur immer noch den "Zoom-Knopf"#c


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (13. August 2003)

man...hässlich bin ich so schon..da kann ich doch wenigstens ein besseres reinsetzen!
ist normal mike...ganz normal........augenverdreh


----------



## Deichkind (13. August 2003)

@ kl. Nordlicht

wow, schmugge hegge! grins

@ Anglerfangbuch

momentan gibt es einfach kaum was zu berichten. zu hohe wassertemperaturen, niedrige wasserstände und wenig sauerstoff. nur die kutter fangen momentan recht gut und halt vereinzelte meeräschenjäger! aber der herbst kommt bestimmt und dann geeeeeeeeeehts ab!


----------



## Salmonelle (19. August 2003)

moin zusammen,
noch  *60  * Tage.
Und mittlerweile bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, die Veranstaltung mit meiner Anwesenheit zu verunzieren.
Jetzt besteht mein Gips nämlich nur noch aus einer leichtgewichtigen "Plastikhartschale" in grün, der Verdacht eines Kahnbeinbruchs hat sich nicht bestätigt (das Knochenfragment gehört zum Knochen darüber), ich kann alle meine Finger schmerzfrei bewegen (das in der Hand aber etwas kaputt ist, merke ich allerdings recht deutlich). Mit ganz viel Glück kommt das Plastedingens am 3.9. runter, dann noch 10 - 14 Tage Training/Reha und alles ist wieder klar. Schlimmstenfalls kommt der Gips nochmal für 14 Tage zusätzlich, das haut dann aber immer noch hin.

So, und jetzt brauch ich für mich und mein Bellyboat ein Taxi an den Sorpesee. Jemanden, der mir mein Bellyboat aufpumpt und ans Wasser trägt, mir beim Wassern behilflich ist (vielleicht noch die Flossen anne Füße tut)...angeln könnte ich vielleicht schon wieder alleine mit ganz leichtem Gerät. Und Renken erfordern ja keine so kräftezehrenden Drills. Na ja, ich hab jedenfalls schon einen ganz fürchterlichen Entzug 

#h #h von Salmonelle


----------



## Deichkind (19. August 2003)

man salmonelle, 
pass bloss auf. ok, ich kann verstehen wenn man so eingeschränkt ist und umbedingt aufs wasser will aber sollte dann etwas sein und du bist nicht herr deiner vollen kräfte, sieht es böse aus. ausserdem kenne ich das selbst zu gut:
schlüsselbeinbruch, recht schmerzfrei, nach einer woche leichten wäschekorb gehoben – neuer bruch, extrapause!!!!

gute besserung!#h


----------



## Salmonelle (19. August 2003)

na ja, Deichkind
is auch wirklich nur Wunschdenken von mir. Ich werd mich hüten mit diesem Händikäpp aufs Wasser zu gehen. Ich könnt zur Not ja noch mal nen Nachtansitz auf Aal oder Zander probieren wenn der Entzug auf das Angeln überhaupt zu schlimm wird

gruß nach hamburg-uhlenhorst


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. August 2003)

kuriere Dich erstmal völlig aus. Ich war im Frühjahr mit dem Fuß umgeknickt beim Angeln und erst jetzt merke ich kaum noch was. Nach dem letzten Ostseetreffen hatte ich 2 Tage lang tierische Schmerzen in dem  Fuß. Erst wenn Du wieder gesund bist, lassen wir Dich mit uns paddeln. Kannst aber Mikefish gerne unterstützen und die Grillwurst und das Grillfleisch wenden!!!:q :q :q


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (20. August 2003)

hallo andy....solltest überlegen was wichtiger für dich ist...


----------



## essox (20. August 2003)

hi, 
interessant, wo findet dieses treffen statt ?
manfred


----------



## Bellyboatangler (20. August 2003)

Das Treffen findet vor oder auf Fehmarn statt evtl. auch woanders. Hängt dann vom Wind ab. Genauer Treffpunkt wird ca. 2 Tage vorher abgesprochen. Ist halt stark windabhängig. Die meisten angeln mit der Spinnrute mit Wathose bzw. vom BB.

Sollte es der Wind absolut nicht zulassen , werden wir unsere Brandungsruten halt mitnehmen! Wird auf jedenfall ein lustiges Treffen wieder. Wer sorgt für den Punsch?!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. August 2003)

@ Essox

...Oh Herr lass mich das ganze Thema durchlesen,
dann wäre die letzte Frage von Essox überflüssig gewesen ! 
:q :q :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. August 2003)

Vielleicht hat Essox ja nur ne kleine Leseschwäche.  Wir haben ihn ja geholfen!


----------



## Deichkind (21. August 2003)

@bellyboatangler

mensch chrischan,
da wälze ich doch meine alten "kutter&küste-magazine" nach naturködermontagen und was fällt mir da ins auge: ein fetter mehrseitiger bericht über unseren bellyboatangler inklusive derbe fisch am galgen! 
ich angel ja wirklich mit echten profis hier! hut ab!!!!

gruss karsten


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. August 2003)

Ich habe extra meinen Namen nicht darunter gesetzt 

Evtl. müssen wieder paar Bilder erscheinen in der nächsten Ausgabe, allerdings nur mit Minifischchen! Mehr darf ich dazu aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Maddin (21. August 2003)

Vielleicht sollte man 1-2 Wochen vor dem Treffen einen neuen Thread aufmachen? Ist doch recht unübersichtlich geworden hier.


----------



## Reppi (21. August 2003)

Irgendwie ist da der Wurm drin.....
Ich schaffe es wieder nicht an dem legendären Treffen teilzunehmen :c :c 
Da plant man wie bekloppt ,kauft sich ne neue Rennbanane und "Shorthand-Rute" und was kommt bei raus , ich muß zu der Zeit nach Norge in Urlaub     
Ich wünsche euch viel Spassss und auch ein paar Fische !!!

PS. Kann mir von euch jemand Info´s über Skottevig geben , ist nicht so meine Gegend..
Gruß Uwe


----------



## marioschreiber (21. August 2003)

Da es wohl wieder auf ein "Heimspiel" für mich hinausläuft werde ich schonmal zusagen.

Ich denke auch das kurz vorher nochmal ein Thread aufgemacht werden sollte.

@ Maddin: Wo warst Du denn so lange #h ? Ausserdem hätte ich Dich ohne Kopftuch fast nicht erkannt


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. August 2003)

> Vielleicht sollte man 1-2 Wochen vor dem Treffen einen neuen Thread aufmachen? Ist doch recht unübersichtlich geworden hier.


 ::m 

... ganz meine Meinung.

Ähh, wann ist denn jetzt eigentlich das Treffen oder muß ich mich jetzt auch noch mal durch den ganzen Thread quälen ?


Ich sach auch : Büdde ,büdde Mike :q  

Grüße Stephan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. August 2003)

@ Stephan

Also der 18.10. steht schon mal fest.

Wo...was , wieso und warum und weshalb....gibs dann noch mal kurz vorher....und in einem neuem Thread(watt heisst datt eigentlich auf Deutsch?)

Ich sach nur eins: es ist total schwierig ein paar Leute an einem bestimmten Termin, der nun schon fast 2 Monate einberaumt ist, hin zubekommen.
Jeder weiss watt er morgen und übermorgen macht und sogar nicht macht aber in 2 Monaten.......... nee, das kriegst Du nicht auf die Reihe!!
Egal, lasst uns Spass haben an DIE die dabei sein werden. :q
Und ich hab immer gerne Spass!!!!!!!!!!:k  Wer noch ???
Ciao :m #h

...Stephan, wann ist denn der ABBB-Cup 2004 ?
Jetzt sach nich im Jahre 2004 !!!!:g


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. August 2003)

Danke Mike !!!

Ich bin dabei - endlich mal wieder mit "vernünftigen" Menschen angeln.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. August 2003)

> ...Stephan, wann ist denn der ABBB-Cup 2004 ?



... mal sehen, ich werde frühestens 2-3 Tage vorher ein neues T- Dings :q :m öffnen.

Weiß noch nicht - denke mal irgendwann im März/April.

Ist ja noch ein bißchen Zeit.

Grüße Stephan #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. August 2003)

@ Stephan


hhmmmm... 2-3 Tage ??? Datt ischja nen büschen knapp.
Du meintest wohl 2-3 Wochen ??


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (21. August 2003)

leise frag:

darf ich auch wieder dabei sein???
auch ohne bellyboat........ich mach auch kartoffelsalat?!und bring wieder servietten und besteck mit  ach und meine eigene wathose dann.....vielleicht auch noch micky finn im schlepptau


----------



## Ace (21. August 2003)

Ich will auf jeden Fall auch versuchen mit dabei zu sein.
Steck allerdings momentan und auch den ganzen Herbst hindurch voll im Bau- & Renovierungsstress und habe daher wenig Zeit für´s Board und leider noch weniger zum fischen.
Beim Treffen will ich aber unbedingt dabei sein.
Ich werde dann allerdings eine kurze Zeit ohne Internetanschluss sein. Aber zur Not kann ich ja einen von euch anklingeln wo denn das Treffen ist.

@Maddin
cool mal wieder was von dir zu höhren bzw.lesen:m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. August 2003)

@ kl.Nordlicht

na klar 100Pro !!
Mit Kartoffelsalat und eigener Wathose ?? na 1000Pro!!!:k :m #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. August 2003)

@ klein. nordlicht


könnte dir mein zweites BB ausleihen. Allerdings bräuchte ich dazu noch ein zweites Paar Flossen, besitze nur ein paar Flossen.

Wer kann für die Flossen sorgen und für einen zweiten Anker?

Kann mich dann entlohnen mit deinem Kartoffelsalat! War sehr lecker!


----------



## essox (21. August 2003)

hi freunde,
ihr seid super, das mit dem ganzen thema währe sicherlich eine lösung gewesen, aber es ging doch auch so.
und das schönste ist das ich wieder etwas dazugelernt habe denn von alleine bin ich ja nicht drauf gekommen das es auch noch seiten vorher giebt.
manfred


----------



## marioschreiber (21. August 2003)

Hab zwar kein seetüchtiges BB, aber (Enten)Flossen und Anker könnte ich mitbringen.
Sollte ich aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht erscheinen können, könnt ihr die auch bei mir abholen.





Ihr müsst mich aber kurz vor dem Treffen nochmal daran erinnern!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich bin ziemlich vergesslich.

WILL kl. Nordlicht denn überhaupt aufs Wasser ?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. August 2003)

:q....hey Mario...Du und vergesslich....komisch ist nur, dass Du die besten Angelstellen NIE vergisst  :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. August 2003)

Ein  2´tes Flossenpaar und Anker hab ich auch - bring ich mit.

Aber sach mal BBA : Wozu brauchst du 2 BB´s ???

Beiboot ? -)))


----------



## marioschreiber (21. August 2003)

> ....komisch ist nur, dass Du die besten Angelstellen NIE vergisst


Davon kenne ich soooo viele, da ist für andere Dinge halt nicht mehr so viel Platz ! 

@Stephan: Wir sollten uns dann vorher einigen, sonst haben wir einen "Flossenüberschuss".
Obwohl.......hat nochjemand ein zweites BB ?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. August 2003)

@ Mike : 

Ich meinte eigentlich schon 2 - 3 Tage.
Wenn man (oder Frau) den Thread vorher aufmacht gibts vielleicht wieder Haue von Wodipopo :q von wegen : Sinnlust-
ähh Sinnlosposting.

Aber keine Sorge, werde rechtzeitig die Werbetrommel rühren.

Das Sommerloch (heißt wirklich so) allerdings,hat den Ton hier im AB doch m.E. ein wenig rauher werden lassen.

Alle ein wenig gereitzt (wegen der Hitze) und mal eben die "lebende Forenlegende" gekillt.;+ 

Schade - schau mal auf meine Postingzahl. :c  

Nun gut, ich werd es verkraften.:q :m 
Hab ja diesen hübschen Pokal zu Hause :q :q :q 

Grüße nach Niedersachsen
Stephan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. August 2003)

@ Mario .

Gut, du den Anker, ich die Flossen. - )))


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. August 2003)

@ Stephan 





> Aber keine Sorge, werde rechtzeitig die Werbetrommel rühren.


 ...das wollen wir doch alle schwer hoffen....

@ Mario.....

mit ein wenig Glück kommt mein Belly denn auch endlich mal über den Teich...denn habe ich 'ne U-Tube zur freien Verfügung :q


----------



## marioschreiber (21. August 2003)

Dann würde ich EVENTUELL VILEICHT auch mal versuchen .....

@Stephan: Schau mal auf meinen Memberstatus


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. August 2003)

Längst erspäht :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. August 2003)

> Schau mal auf meinen Memberstatus


 :m :m :m


----------



## marioschreiber (21. August 2003)

Ich hab noch soeins : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allerdings von Browning. Damit fahre ich aber nicht auf die Ostsee.
Für Schwedische Seen sollte es aber reichen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. August 2003)

naja  habe mir vor 1,5 Jahren ein BB über Ebay günstig ersteigert. Muß leider aber immer noch zugeben, das es immer noch Original eingepackt ist, wurde nur mal zum Probesitzen aufgeblasen! Zur gleichen Zeit bekam ich allerdings auch noch eines geschenkt. Das geschenkte habe ich 4 mal umgetauscht und habe jetzt die verbesserte Version von RT (V-Form mit doppelter Naht). Das andere ist ein CC U- Boat. Benutze das Rt zur Zeit, da ich darauf noch knapp ein Jahr Garantie habe. Auf das andere ist lebenslange Garantie! Man weiß ja nie, falls mich nochmal mein RT in stich lassen sollte, werde ich nur noch das CC benutzen und sage dann nie wieder RT!!!

Übrigens habe ich noch ein geflicktes RT U-Form(3 BB) im Schuppen liegen. Man müßte es nur mit diesen Schaumstoffkugeln ausfüllen. die Schläuche sind nicht 100% dicht! 

Eher was für Bastler 

Angebot gerne an mich. Würde es auch an einer Bastlergruppe spenden, wenn es anschließend für AB Mitglieder zu Verfügung gestellt wird!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. August 2003)

> Man müßte es nur mit diesen Schaumstoffkugeln


 ..... haben wir schon ausgetestet....mein Kumpel und ich.... allerdings ist die Tragkraft dann stark vermindert (bei mir macht das ja nicht viel , aber bei Dir :q )..... Im Ernst...ist eine echte Alternative zu Luft. Allerdings ist der nächste Test mit Styroporkugeln geplant.... bloss woher nehmen ??
Die Füllung war übrigens aus sog. Flopack, welches bei uns in der Fa. zum Verpacken der Ware in Kartons verwendet wird.... Allerdings sollte man das Gelbe nicht nehmen......saugt das Wasser auf wie nix...nur das Weisse trägt....:q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. August 2003)

Ich kann mich mal schlau machen. Ende nächster Woche weiß ich mehr. Es gibt jedenfalls Schaumstoff, das kein Wasser aufnimmt!!! Allerdings kostet da ne Füllung ca 30-40 €. Evtl. nächste Woche erfahre ich mehr und vielleicht bekomme ich das Zeug auch mal umsonst!!! Nur wie transportiere und lager ich dann das BB!!! Mein Schuppen ist voll!!!

Habe jedenfalls ein BB mit Schaumstoffkugeln schon in Dazendorf gesehen und der hatte erheblich mehr Auftrieb als ich und wog etwa gleich viel!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. August 2003)

also das mit dem Transport und dem Lagern stellt bei mir kein Problem dar....Ich habe meine Tube jetzt vier Jahre und noch nicht einmal die Luft ganz abgelassen......immer nur ein klein wenig, um die Nähte zu schonen....hängt an der Wand und im Auto wird einfach die Rückbank umgelegt...dann geht's....allerdings habe ich mir mittlerweile einen Ersatzschlauch geholt, denn noch eine Saison wollte ich dem Alten dann doch nicht zumuten....aber mach Dich mal schlau...vielleicht kommen wir ins Geschäft.....(mein Kumpel muss nämlich immer blasen :q  weil kleines Auto und zu Hause geht's auch nicht :q :q )


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. August 2003)

@ BBangler



> Habe jedenfalls ein BB mit Schaumstoffkugeln schon in Dazendorf gesehen und der hatte erheblich mehr Auftrieb als ich und wog etwa gleich viel!



Das glaube ich nicht !!!
Denn die Styro-Kugeln haben zwar viel Auftrieb, sind aber eine Masse in sich selbst! Luft dagegen hat kaum Masse und lässt sich zudem noch komprimieren und bring somit 1000%tig mehr Auftrieb als die Kugeln.
Also lasst Euch nicht verleiten und füllt Euer BB mit den Styro-Kugeln auf, Luft ist immer noch am Besten !! :m  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. August 2003)

@ kl.nordlicht

hhmmmm..... ich auch in "Schlepptau" nehmen wollen !:k :m


----------



## Deichkind (22. August 2003)

@MikeFish, Bellyboatangler und kl.Nordlicht

wenn jeder den anderen schleppen will und ihr drei bellys miteinander verbindet habt ihr einen "schleppenden verband" und benötigt entsprechende dhi-beleuchtung! habe ich damals in der fahrschule für seeschiffahrt gelernt! (ja, ja, ich weiss, das bb is nur ne schwimmhilfe)

wird bestimmt lustig!#h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. August 2003)

@ klein. Nordlicht
bekommt dann von mir ne Übungsstunde/-tag vorher. 

Müssen dann nur auf dem Weg vorher bei Mario anhalten und das zweite Paar Flossen abholen! Anker bekomme ich im Notfall auch hin! Will mir sowieso noch einen leichteren kaufen!

Werde Deine Bein- und Lachmuskeln vorm Treffen noch trainieren, damit Du nicht ganz so blöd beim Ein- und Aussteigen aussiehst wie wir beim ersten Mal!

Paar Fischgalgen habe ich auch noch, falls Du den großen Fang deines Lebens machst! Rute kannst auch von mir bekommen. Siehst also, ich zieh fast das letzte Hemd für Dich aus! 

Jetzt gibt es keinen Rückzieher, wir wollen Dich auch impfen mit dem BB Virus! Dann kannst Dich auch als "erste BB Fahrerin aus dem AB" nennen!!!  Im Schlepptau werde ich Dich aber nur im Notfall nehmen. Sollst ja bißchen selber paddeln!


----------



## Deichkind (22. August 2003)

@bellyboatangler

christian, vorher üben gilt nicht. sie muss den ersten einstieg alleine machen, ausserdem wollen wir auf diesen spass nicht verzichten!:q


----------



## marioschreiber (22. August 2003)

> Also lasst Euch nicht verleiten und füllt Euer BB mit den Styro-Kugeln auf, Luft ist immer noch am Besten !!


Bei einem Loch im Schlauch wirst Du das aber anders sehen ! 

Ich denke das das Eigengewicht der Kugeln nicht so viel ausmachen wird. Eventuell soviel als wenn Du ein bis zwei lieter Luft aus deinem BB lässt.



> Luft dagegen hat kaum Masse und lässt sich zudem noch komprimieren


Ich denke kompremierte Luft hat nicht mehr Auftrieb !?
Wie würden Taucher sonst ihre Pressluftflaschen unter Wasser bekommen, wo man doch mit deren Inhalt teoretisch ein Auto vom Meeresgrund heben könnte wenn man die Luft in Ballons füllen würde !;+


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. August 2003)

@ Deichkind
Üben gilt nicht! Ich will erstmal den Spaß alleine geniessen und es ist bestimmt entspannter für Mareen, wenn nur ein BB in ihrer Nähe ist und nicht ne ganze Flotte beim ersten Mal! Dann schauen auch erstmal nur 2 wachsame Augen auf unsere neue schwimmende Ente! Ihr würdet ja auch Panik bekommen, wenn mindestens 20 Augen auf Euch #t würden beim ersten Mal!:q :q :q  Bißchen Privatsphäre ist auch schön beim ersten Mal!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. August 2003)

@ Mario

Es haisst ja auch "Pressluftflasche", da ist die Luft so sehr komprimiert das sie flüssig wird. Ich weiss das jetzt nicht 100%tig aber bei Gasen ist es auch so.
Egal....

Geh mal in ein großes Möbelhaus und heb mal diese Modesitzdinger an, die gefüllt sind mit den Styro-Kugeln, dann wirst Du aber den "Aha-Effekt" erleben.
Auch egal........:m #h 

Wieviel wiegt denn 1-2 Liter Luft in einem BB ?????????


----------



## Truttafriend (22. August 2003)

So!
Ich hab jetzt zwei Hochzeiten und eine Beerdigung verschoben, meine Frau mit Keditkarte nach Italien geschickt, den Hund auf Wochen vorgefüttert und meinen Job gekündigt.
Aber! 
Ich kann jetzt am 18.10. mit Euch ins BB steigen und einfach nur Spaß haben.

Darf ich? :c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. August 2003)

> mit Euch ins BB steigen


 ....vergiss es Tim...das wird mir persönlich zu unbequem....bring Dein eigenes Belly mit :q 

@ Mike.... so ganz unrecht hast Du nicht...sicher ist das spezifische Gewicht von Luft etwas geringer als das von Styropor... der Vorteil bei Styropor ist doch aber, dass das Zeug eben nicht einfach mal so entweichen kann....hinzu kommt noch, dass in den einzelnen Kugeln sehr viele mikroskopisch kleine Lufteinschlüsse vorhanden sind...sonst würde das Zeug ja nicht schwimmen....ob nun ein Belly leichter oder schwerer dadurch ist, oder wieviel es an Gewicht ausmacht....#c ... wie gesagt, wir haben das Ganze mal angetestet um was auszuprobieren...und das mit den Kugel würde ich eben auch gerne nochmal machen  ... Du bist doch auch so ein Tüftler....:q


----------



## The_Duke (23. August 2003)

Schulligung, daß ich mich als BellyBoat-Ahnungsloser einmische, aber hier vielleicht ein paar physikalische Anmerkungen:
1 Liter Styropor-Kugeln wiegen bei berücksichtigter Schüttdichte etwa 10-12 Gramm, dagegen wiegt ein Liter Luft ziemlich genau 1 Gramm (ist wirklich so!)
Angenommen daß der gesamte Luftinhalt eines Bellyboats mit 120kg Tragkraft in etwa geschätzte 160-180 Liter beträgt, so wiegt also die komplette Styroporkugelfüllung etwa 1,6-2,1 Kilogramm und dementsprechend würdet ihr also maximal gute 2 Kg Tragkraft verlieren.  Vor dem Wassern also mal kräftig pinkeln gehn, das Kleingeld aus dem Geldbeutel tun und ihr habt die Hälfte wieder drin 
Falls ihr von euren BB genauere technische Daten (Eigengewicht, Luftinhalt) habt und euer Körpergewicht kennt, dann lässt sich die Sicherheitsfüllung an Kügelchen genau berechnen, sodaß euch schon allein die Styropormenge im Falle eines größeren Lecks sicher über Wasser hält.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. August 2003)

#6 ... danke The Duke...das ist doch mal eine gute Auskunft.....
...wenn ich jetzt richtig gerechnet habe, dann könnte ich - bei vollständiger Befüllung mit Styropor - also von etwa zwei Kilogramm mehr Gewicht des Bellys ausgehen (zwei Kilo weniger Tragkraft) - hab ich richtig verstanden - oder ??
Da ich mittlerweile von 85 auf 82 Kg abgenommen habe, würde sich in meinem Fall also vom Auftrieb her nicht viel tun....(ausser das ich mehr zu schleppen hätte bis zum Wasser).
In meinem posting ging es nämlich nicht um eine Sicherheitsbefüllung, sondern um ein generelles Befüllen mit den Kügelchen..... <p>vielleicht sollten wir für dieses Thema mal einen gesonderten thread eröffnen..hat mit dem eigentlichen Thema ja nicht mehr viel zu tun :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. August 2003)

@ The Duke

Vielen Dank! :m  Das ist doch mal was Handfestes.

Ein riesengroßer Aspekt bei der Styro-Kügelchen-Befüllung ist, das man das BB nicht Stabil hat!!!!!
Denn sind denn die Kügelchen unter Druck eingefüllt??
Damit der Stoff um den Luftschlauch auch alles ausfüllt?? Also damit die Form des BB auch entsteht, wie wenn es voll mit Luft ist!
Wir hatten die Diskussion doch schon mit dem Bauschaum, das BB ist nicht stabil, wie mit Luft befüllt, die etwas über ein Bar Druck liegt.

Andersrum mal nachgefragt. wenn das so sicher und toll wäre mit den Styro-Kugeln, warum machen es denn nicht die sicherheitsfanatischen Amis´s ????? Im Gegenteil, sie bringen Pontoon-Boats auf den Markt, die mit 4 , ja "VIER", luftbefüllten Schläuchen daherkommen ! :m 
Ob das wohl einen Grund hat ??? :q 

Also ich vertraue den "Luftgefüllten" BB´s, so wie es die Konstruktion der BB´s auch vorgesehen hat. :k  :m  #h 

Bring doch mal Einer ein Styro-Kügelchen befülltes BB zum 18.10. mit und wir haben alle den prima Vergleich!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (23. August 2003)

Ich bekomme erst Ende nächster Woche Infos dazu. Dann kann ich evtl. ne Füllung auftreiben. Vielleicht für einen feuchten Händedruck! Mal sehen! Muß ja irgendwie mein defektes BB mal wieder zum Schwimmen kriegen. Das kann ich dann schön einsauen und zum Naturköderfischen nehmen!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (23. August 2003)

Man kann ja den Druck mit ein paar Lietern Luft herstellen (geht natürlich nicht mit einem kaputten BB).
Dann hätte man im Fall eines Defekts immernoch genug Auftrieb um sicher an Land zu kommen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (23. August 2003)

naja der Schlau ist  geflickt zum 100sten Mal und ist dicht und der Stoff ist fachmännisch mit der Maschine wieder zusammengenäht. Werde jedenfalls mein altes geflicktes BB dazu mißbrauchen. Wenn es nicht hält, naja dann wißt ihr wieso ich dann nicht mehr online bin!!!


----------



## The_Duke (23. August 2003)

Ok...gehen wirs mal technisch an!

@MikeFish
BB nur mit Kügelchenfüllung nicht stabil--->Stimmt!
Abhilfe: Mit Luft auf vorgesehenen Druck nachdrücken, aber nur bei intaktem BB sinnvoll!
Ich sehe den Grund warum sich mit Styropor gefüllte BB nicht durchsetzen darin, daß sich das Transportvolumen drastisch vergrößert! Denk mal an euer Auto, wenn ihr es geladen habt und ans Wasser wollt und ihr euer BB voll aufgepumpt mitnehmen sollt! Wer den Platz hat...super! Vorteil ist dabei ganz sicher die Tatsache, daß ihr nicht mehr absaufen könnt wenn ihr euch nen Schlenz aufm Wasser reinhaut...das könnt ihr dann locker sehen...bis auf die Flüche daß der Schlenz überhaupt passieren musste 

Problem undichtes BB:
Bei leichten Leckagen an schlecht flickbaren Stellen wie Nähte usw. ist sicher eine Abdichtung schwierig. Ich weiß ja nicht, aber habt ihr schon mal an im KFZ-Handel erhältliche Reifenpannensets gedacht? Da verschließt ein Kautschuk-Polymer 
von innen die Undichtigkeit und hält dann sogar Drücke bis zu 4 bar aus. In Verbindung mit ner Styroporfüllung ist das dann vielleicht die letzte Rettung für ein kaputtes BB. Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus mit BB aber ist nur so ein Gedanke. Wäre auch ne Schnellreparaturmöglichkeit im Urlaub.

Aber das sind nur Gedanken eines BB-Ahnungslosen #t


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. August 2003)

Den ersten BB-Törn wird ich gern sehen.:q :m


----------



## masch1 (24. August 2003)

Hey  klein.Nordlicht


Komm doch einfach mit micky zum allgemeinen Bordtreffen zum Edersee da gibts ein BB-Rennen:z :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. August 2003)

Genau Hubert das wäre es doch noch. Warum bin ich nicht selber auf die Idee gekommen. 
Also "small north light" komm mal schön zum Edersee ich hab auch ein Boot dabei für dich zum üben und Wettrennen! Das wird n Gaudi!


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. August 2003)

Und ich spiele dann Kameramann und Schiedsrichter.:q :q :m


----------



## Salmonelle (3. September 2003)

tach zusammen,
noch  *44*   Tage sacht Christians Timer.
Mein Gips ist wech, aber oh Schreck...wo ist mein Arm...die ganze Muskulatur ist flöten. Ab jetzt gehts wohl jeden zweiten Tag zum Heilpraktiker. Die 20 % Beweglichkeit, die ich momentan in der Hand habe fühlen sich nicht so gut an. Aber jeden Tag 2 % dazugewinnen bedeutet am 18.10 hab ich 108 %.
Ich bin jedenfalls sehr motiviert#h 

Gruß von...mir


----------



## marioschreiber (3. September 2003)

Na denn man tau !
(Du schaffst das !)


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. September 2003)

Mann Horst, 
ich hab auch ein "puttes Handgelenk"(Zweirad - Unfall) und jammer ich ... Nö, nich die Bohne.

Wir zwei werden wieder die Letzten im Wasser sein aber auch die mit den meisten "Gadus morhua" incl. Salmo trutta trutta.

Also gute Besserung und "TL" alter Recke.

Grüße aus Scharbeutz

Stephan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. September 2003)

Gute Besserung Horst! :m 
Du siehst, es kann nur Bergauf gehen, sowohl mit Deinem Arm als auch mit den Fangaussichten!!!
Bis denne. #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. September 2003)

> Wir zwei werden wieder die Letzten im Wasser sein



Das glaube ich nicht. Werde bitten später nachkommen. Kann erst ab 15:00 an der Küste sein und denkt dran: abends ist großer Schurkap. Wir sollten deshalb unseren Angelplatz fern von den Brandungsbleien wählen. Habe keine Lust, das mir die Dinger um die Ohren fliegen. Dazendorf wird an dem Tag auch sehr voll sein!!!


----------



## DerDuke (4. September 2003)

Yippie, ich werde wohl auch kommen können.

Habe meine Familie davon überzeugen können, dass wir nach dem Italienurlaub im Juni, im Oktober auch wieder mal an die Ostseeküste fahren könnten.



Vom 11.10. bis 18.10. sind wir in Rerik.
Dort werde ich hoffentlich viel Zeit zum Angeln haben.

Auf dem Heimweg am 18.10. werden wir (wenn nichts dazwischen kommt) auf Fehmarn vorbeischauen. 

Wie bekomme ich raus wo ihr seid, wenn ich so gegen 10 Uhr eintreffe? ;+#x;+


----------



## Salmonelle (4. September 2003)

@DerDuke - kannst mich anrufen, schicke dir  ´ne PM mit meiner TelNr


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (4. September 2003)

@ DerDuke: Ich würde mich freuen dich mal wieder zu sehen, ist schon ziemlich lang her seit dem TdM.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Maddin (4. September 2003)

@Horst
Immer schön Spinat essen....dann klappt´s auch mit dem Deo:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. September 2003)

:q 





> die ganze Muskulatur ist flöten


 :q ..welche denn Horst ;+ ;+ 
Sieh zu , das Du wieder fit wirst :q 
Ansonsten setze doch einfach Waldemar in Dein Belly.....der wird es uns Allen dann schon zeigen :q


----------



## bernie (5. September 2003)

Moin,
ich werde wohl auch kommen und versuchen 1-2 Kumpel mitzubringen 
Ich muss ja  mal http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18241 ausprobieren 
Am besten finde ich, daß das Teil Ruder hat  mit meinen dünnen Beinchen und meinem ungelenken  Körper hab ich echte Probleme mit der Steuerung  - per Flossen - meines CC-U-Boat's ........... oder ich bin einfach zu blöd zum lenken 
Was meinen denn eigentlich die Spezie's hier zu dem Teil ?


----------



## lenkie (5. September 2003)

*Nächstes Ostseetreffen*

Ich werde wohl auch bei diesem interessanten Treffen vorbei schauen, wenn nichts zeitlich dazwischen kommt

gruß Frank


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (5. September 2003)

hm.....wenn micky finn dabei ist werd ich mit sicherheit auch da sein...auch ohne belly...ich bin dann wieder die sirene,damit ihr euch auf wasser nich verpaddelt..

werd lieber vom ufer aus mein glück probieren...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. September 2003)

> wenn micky finn dabei ist werd ich mit sicherheit auch da sein



ansonsten nicht?! Oder wie sollen wir das verstehen?! ;+ 

Das könntest Du uns ja wohl nicht antun. Du hast doch keine Angst vor der ersten BB Tour? Wie sollen wir es ohne deinen Humor und deinen Kartoffelsalat aushalten? Denk nur an Mikefish, wie der auch leidet! 

Gibt keinen Rückzieher mehr auch wenn der Badener nicht kann!!!


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (5. September 2003)

ich bin dabei..aber bitte chrischi auch wenn ich allein am ufer bleib..du gehst paddeln,ja?!zwischendurch brauchen auch mal meine ohren ruhe......grins


----------



## marioschreiber (5. September 2003)

> Wie sollen wir es ohne deinen Humor und deinen Kartoffelsalat aushalten?



Ausserdem müssten wir dann mit den Fingern essen!


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (5. September 2003)

stimmt mario...das kann ich natürlich nicht zulassen...aber vorher muss ich wissen wieviele denn kommen damit ich auch soviel besteck und teller mitbring!


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (5. September 2003)

lach...also flo...dat wird spassig..zielübungen hab ich mit bba genug gemacht...sollte also sehr leicht sein zumindest dieses zu treffen......chrischi..nicht wieder böse sein...IST NUR SPASS!


----------



## Ace (5. September 2003)

@klein.nordlicht


> ...zwischendurch brauchen auch mal meine ohren ruhe...


:q :q :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. September 2003)

@ klein.nordlicht

Mich wirst auf dem Wasser nur mit dem Fernglas sehen können. Werde dann meine Paisson suchen auf dem Wasser!!! Auch ein Lehrer braucht  mal Ruhe vor Frauen und Bleien!!!


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (6. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bellyboatangler _
> *@ klein.nordlicht
> 
> Auch ein Lehrer braucht  mal Ruhe vor Frauen und Bleien!!! *




chrischi..ich sag dazu nur: "#u ...schnarch"

bitte bitte brauche lange ruhe vor mir.... 

:q :q :q :q :z


----------



## Salmonelle (7. September 2003)

tach zusammen,

@Dorschdiggler - 
1. Weiß noch nich ob Waldemar mitkommt, da muß ich noch etwas Überzeugungsarbeit leisten.
2.ok, ok, ich hab nicht gerade Arme wie Arnie, aber in jedem Unterarm gibbet da so Muskeln, die für die Bewegung der Hand und der Finger erforderlich sind. Und die spürste erst, wennse sich nach vier Wochen Gips wieder bewegen sollen...

und... @Stephan - ich jammer doch gar nicht, ich sach halt nur wie es im Moment aussieht. Und gerade jetzt denke ich, das es schneller besser wird als ich dachte...

und viel wichtiger :::: noch viiiierzich

Gruhuuuß


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. September 2003)

:q  klar Horst...ich kenne das...mit den Arniearmen :q ...Hauptsache Du kannst Deine Angelrute wieder benutzen, wenn es soweit ist...


----------



## Mirco (8. September 2003)

Moin Leute,


kann leider doch nicht erscheinen   SCHADE !!!

Aber wir haben an dem Tag ein Bootsangeln vom Verein. Da ich Ende November von Erfurt nach Garbsen bei Hannover ziehe ( #h   MikeFish), möchte ich schon noch an diesem Vereinsangeln teil nehmen und mich von meinen Freunden verabschieden.

Aber ich denke mal daß es sicherlich nicht das letze Treffen dieser Art wird. Dann bin ich beim nächsten mal wieder dabei. Die Entfernung zur Küste is dann auch wieder etwas angenehmer.

Ich wünsch Euch allen schonmal gutes Wetter, vor allem angenehme Windverhältnisse, guten "Bratswurst" - Hunger und einige schöne Fische. Spaß habt ihr ja ohnehin. Und vielleicht klappt es ja mit dem Silberbarren.
Es sei euch gegönnt !!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. September 2003)

@ Mirco

Mensch Mirco, das ist ja Klasse !
Meld Dich mal bei mir, auch wenn Du Info brauchst rund um Hannover und so. :m #h


----------



## Mirco (8. September 2003)

Hi MikeFish,

ja werd ich machen, danke !!!

Wenn Du n' büschen Luft aus Deiner Rennbanane raus läßt können wir ja auch mal ne Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste machen.

Aber dieses Jahr wird das wahrscheinlich leider nix mehr. Umzug, auspacken, einrichten etc..

Und zu Weihnachten kommt dann schon  unser Nachwuchs. Mal sehen was der Weihnachtsmann bringt eine kleine Anglerin oder einen kleinen Angler :q


----------



## Ace (8. September 2003)

Moin Mirko

na das ist doch super, der Weg an die Küste ist ja dann um einiges Kürzer.
das mit dem Umzugsstress kenn ich deswegen komm ich dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr so sehr oft zunm fischen.

Alles Gute für euren Nachwuchs...n schöneres Weihnachtsgeschenk könnt ihr euch wohl kaum machen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. September 2003)

@ Mirco

Das geht klar mit der "Luft". :q :q 

Und was der Weihnachtsmann denn so bringt..... na da schaun wir mal und warten es ab. Auf alle Fälle schon mal VIEL GLÜCK und alles Gute!!! :m #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. September 2003)

...klasse Mirco....dann sieht man sich ja vielleicht mal öfter...obwohl ....Nachwuchs .... da wird dann auch etwas Zeit für benötigt... ...... Freut mich auf jeden Fall gleich doppelt für Euch....


----------



## AndreasG (10. September 2003)

@ martin, Dorschdiggler + mario

Mit dem Treffen am 18. wird es bei mir leider nichts, da muss ich zu einer Messe an den Bodensee :v


----------



## Salmonelle (11. September 2003)

tach zusammen,
äh...Leute, ich glaub ihr könnt alle zuhause bleiben, der Mefo-Onkel kommt wieder mit. Was soll ich sagen, da wird keine gescheite Forelle mehr für euch übrig bleiben (und für mich wahrscheinlich auch nicht). Der Waldemar wird mit mir schon am Donnerstag vor dem Treffen anne Küste aufkreuzen und das Wasser mit seinen Hansens in ganz feine Streifen schneiden. Ich freu mich auf jeden, der trotzdem kommt (und das ist so gemeint wie es hier steht und nicht wie ein zweideutiger Gedanke vermuten lassen könnte).

Gruß von Salmonelle, noch (36-2=)34 Tage


----------



## DerDuke (11. September 2003)

Hallo Salmonelle,

als ich das letzte Mal dabei war, stand ich neben dem Mefo-Onkel als er die tolle Mefo an Land gezogen hat.
Ich habe damals nichts gefangen, ich hoffe das ist diesmal nicht wieder so. :e:e:e

Ich glaube ich stelle mich diesmal etwas weiter von ihm weg. #y

Trotzdem 
Petri Heil


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. September 2003)

:g 





> der Mefo-Onkel kommt wieder mit


 :g ....COOL....ich glaube ich lasse mein Belly am Strand und schau dem Waldemar mal etwas näher auf die Finger :q ....





> das Wasser mit seinen Hansens in ganz feine Streifen schneiden


 ..das interessiert mich auch ganz besonders...:q ..kann's kaum noch abwarten ....


----------



## Salmonelle (17. September 2003)

Moin zusammen

Und der Countdown geht weiter:
noch 30  Tage für euch...
Und wenn ich nicht genau wüsste, daß ich schon zwei Tage früher da bin und das erste Oktoberwochenende für mich in Rerik stattfindet, tät ich so gar nicht mehr ruhig sitzen können. Ist doch schon verd...t lang her, mein letzter Trip anne Küste. Jetzz  versuch ich mich grad dran ´ne halbwegs gescheite Garnelenimitation zu bauen, äh binden. Nur ... Vorlagen und Ergebnis sehen sich im Moment noch nicht so richtig ähnlich.

Ach ja und noch eine Frage: Wollt ihr alle noch dreißig Tage warten, oder ist schon jemand Donnerstag oder Freitag da?

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. September 2003)

@ Horst
Wo biste denn einquartiert ?
Wenn ich so recht überlege......aber dann kann ich nicht 1-2 Tage vorher im AB schreiben wo wir uns nun treffen! :c


----------



## Mirco (17. September 2003)

@ Ace, Dorschdiggler und MikeFish

Danke, Danke...

Anfang 2004, wenn wir uns an die neue Gesamtsituation gewöhnt haben,  werd ich mich dann bei Euch melden. 

Dann is wieder "Eisangeln" angesagt, he he

Ich denk doch, daß ich nun öfter mal an die Ostsee komme  :q 

Also bis bald

Und schön den Mefo-Onkel im Auge behalten #t da könnt Ihr noch was lernen


----------



## Salmonelle (17. September 2003)

Hi Mike,
Quartier is ne lütte Ferienwohnung in Großenbrode mit Küchenfensterblick auf Kirche und Friedhof.
Und den Treffpunkt ein, zwei Tage vorher nochmal bekannt zu geben könnte doch auch noch ein anderer für dich übernehmen, wenn es nicht sowieso McD. wird.
Na? Soll ich meinen Onkel mal fragen, ob er unsere Butze mit einer dritten Person zu teilen bereit ist???

Gruß


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. September 2003)

Horst ich danke Dir aber das ist noch alles offen bei mir, ob ich über Nacht bleibe oder sogar länger.
Danke! :m  #h


----------



## AndreasG (17. September 2003)

@ martin, Dorschdiggler, mario, Deichkind, Ace

Ich komme doch mit  :z :z :z 
Mein Chef hatte heute ein Einsehen und nun muss ich nicht zur Messe.


----------



## Ace (17. September 2003)

Mann wat du für´n coolen Chef hast
schönes Dingen das.

P.S.: die Haken sind unterwegs zu dir


----------



## marioschreiber (17. September 2003)

:z :z :z 

Ich muss leider arbeiten!
Ich komme dann nach.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. September 2003)

:m ..klasse Andreas...dann solltest Du Ihm vielleicht als kleine "Belohnung" etwas von der Küste mitbringen :q


----------



## Deichkind (18. September 2003)

@ AndreasG

grossartig!!!!! dann werden wir ja ne menge spass haben! und zur belohnung bring ich dir ne fischfrikadelle, eingerollt in nen bismarckhering, mit damit du wohl gestärkt dein ganzes equipment aufbauen kannst!!!


----------



## AndreasG (18. September 2003)

@ Deichkind

Erstmal müssen wir dei Tour am nächsten Sonntag überstehen, das gibt wieder Muskelkater vom lachen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. September 2003)

NUR MAL SO AM RANDE..........NOCH 23 TAGE !!!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (26. September 2003)

Falsch Micha! Noch 22 ! Ich freu mich schon.
Bis morgen#h


----------



## Salmonelle (26. September 2003)

:q :q *ÄTSCH*  :q :q 
:q :q *noch 20*  ...für mihich!!!!:q :q :q :q


----------



## DerDuke (28. September 2003)

Und für mich sind es nur noch 13 Tage.
Dann fahre erstmal eine Woche nach Rerik ins Trainingslager für das Treffen. #: #v


----------



## Salmonelle (1. Oktober 2003)

dieser Thread an 18. Stelle??? Kann nich sein, deswegen schwupp nach oben und verkündet:
NOCH FUFFZEEEHN!!! Ok, ihr noch : 17


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Oktober 2003)

bitte bitte vergesst nicht diesen Thread:c


----------



## dorschman (1. Oktober 2003)

hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden am 18.10.03 
belly boat treffen ?

wann ist eigentlich frankys BB cup ??


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Oktober 2003)

> wann ist eigentlich frankys BB cup ??



ich glaube den gibbet nit meer.

Aber Stephan macht einen. Oder hat einen gemacht. Ich will ihn ja nicht zu irgendwas nötigen.:m


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Oktober 2003)

Zitat aus Stephans Signatur:





> ABBB - Cup 2004 Ausrichter


Genaues musst du ihn fragen.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. Oktober 2003)

Moin Tim,

Guckst du hier : http://www.meerforelle-und-mehr.de/Berichte/ABBB_2003/abbb_2003.html

Noch Fragen ???

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Ace (5. Oktober 2003)

hochgeholt!!!...gestern in 2 wochen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Oktober 2003)

DU FERKEL.......





> hochgeholt!!!...


 .......ist doch eigentlich ein tatütata wert :q


----------



## Ace (5. Oktober 2003)

Nur wer böses dabei denkt ist das Ferkel:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Oktober 2003)

Keine Panik Ace...... noch 12 Tage und wir diskutieren das Ganze mal wieder von Angesicht zu Angesicht ...oder von Belly zu Belly :q :q


----------



## AndreasG (6. Oktober 2003)

@ Dorschdiggler

" oder von Belly zu Belly "
Belly engl. = Bauch
Da ist doch wohl nichts im Busch bei euch ?  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Oktober 2003)

...endlich mal Einer der ein wenig mitdenkt :q :q


----------



## AndreasG (6. Oktober 2003)

:m :m :m :m 
Ace, ich sehe dich von jetzt an mit anderen Augen :q


----------



## Ace (6. Oktober 2003)




----------



## AndreasG (6. Oktober 2003)

@ Ace

:z :z  Endlich ist es raus, du schüchterner Bengel :z :z


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Oktober 2003)

So Leute........ ist ja nicht mehr lange hin.
Die ollen Tiefdruckgebiete toben sich diese Woche aus und für nächste Woche soll wieder Wetterberuhigung angesagt sein.
Mir soll das recht sein!:k :m 

Mal ne Frage: Bringt denn wer ne Kiste braune Glasröhren, gefüllt mit Gerstensaft mit ???. Würde mich dran beteiligen, da ich mit der Schlepperei vom Grill bis hin zum ALU-Tisch schon jetzt bedient bin, wenn ich nur dran denke.
Also sagt Bescheid und ich schieb nen paar Talers mit rüber, für die edlen Glasröhren.

@ Horst    ..... Dein ALU-Tisch kommt auch mit ? Einer reicht nicht mehr! :m  #h


----------



## Ace (7. Oktober 2003)

@Mike 


> Bringt denn wer ne Kiste braune Glasröhren, gefüllt mit Gerstensaft mit ???


Wat für ne Frage:m bei mir war glaub ich grad wieder ne Feier vor kurzem:q

ausserdem muss ich sowieso einen ausgeben weil dies gerade mein 2000ster Beitrag war


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Oktober 2003)

Schon wieder 'ne Feier Ace..... sach nicht, dass da wieder was übergeblieben ist :q 
Wenn nicht, dann bring ich noch'n bütten mehr mit ......#h #g


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Oktober 2003)

Mathias.......DU bist mein Mann !!!!!#6 #g 
Aber gleich danach kommt Dorschdiggler !! :m :q 

Jungs ich freue mich auf dieses Treffen! 
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit ??


----------



## hecht24 (7. Oktober 2003)

koennte ja eventuell auch kommen.
faehrt zufaelligerweise jemand aus westfalen hoch?
A1 , A2 und A 7 waeren moegliche treffpunkte.
alleine is mir das ein bisschen zu weit.
wenn ich komme nehme ich mein schlauchboot mit.
das liegt von rerik immer noch im kofferaum.

muss endlich mal meine neuen schleppwobbler testen.
hier im kanal beissen die dorsche immer so schlecht an.

:q  :q


----------



## Udo Mundt (7. Oktober 2003)

Wie ich sehe seit Ihr ja schon in der Feinplanung :q 
Ace, wie sieht es aus mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft?
Hab da noch was ausgeliehenes von Dir.#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Oktober 2003)

;+ Watt ??? Wer bist Du denn ?? Mensch Udo, dass es Dich auch noch geben tut :q


----------



## Ace (7. Oktober 2003)

hey Udo ist wieder da...wir können das Bild von der Wand wieder abnehmen

klar können wir wieder so machen und gleichzeitig die andere Sache regeln.


----------



## Udo Mundt (7. Oktober 2003)

Keine Sorge, ich war nie weg.
Habe mich nur im Hintergrund gehalten.
Ihr habt ja ganzschön rumgeferkelt#d #d 
Freu mich schon auf den 18.
Hoffentlich mit Fisch und  sicherlich mit #g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Oktober 2003)

Klasse Udo......und wenn es Fisch gibt, dann möchte ich diesmal bitte etwas von Deinem leckeren Grillteller probieren...Freu mich, dass Du mit dabei bist #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. Oktober 2003)

... nur noch 10 Tage (freu !!!)

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Salmonelle (8. Oktober 2003)

und ich bin immer noch zwei vor.... doppelätsch!!! ( freu-freu )


----------



## Ace (8. Oktober 2003)

sieht wohl so aus als wenn wir Zahlenmäßig ne richtig große Truppe werden was?#6
hoffen wir das das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Oktober 2003)

...je mehr , desto besser...und wenn nicht Viele, dann bestimmt lustig :q


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Oktober 2003)

@Salmonelle: Ich bin man schon da !!!
ÄÄÄÄÄTTSCH !


----------



## Salmonelle (8. Oktober 2003)

@mario - und deswegen beneide ich dich auch ein klitzekleines büschen, aus der Haustür stolpern und in der Ostsee stehen...


----------



## bernie (8. Oktober 2003)

Moin,
also ich bringe auf JEDEN Fall 'ne Kiste Flens mit  und wenn Mike ein Auge auf mich und mein "Fischjak" hat, geb ich sicherlich was ab 
Ich bring noch nen Kumpel mit, der noch nie Meeresangeln betrieben hat.
PS ich freu mich wie SAU


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab mitlerweile voll die Peilung verloren!

Wer kommt den jetzt genau alles?
Gibt es da ´ne Liste 
(ich will nicht umbedingt alle 18(!) Seiten die mir hier angezeigt werden nochmal durchlesen.

Also ich komme nach der Arbeit!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Oktober 2003)

> mitlerweile voll die Peilung verloren


 ....:q ...geht wohl nicht nur Dir so.....auf jeden Fall brauchen wir einen gaaaanz grossen Strand.....glaube ich jedenfalls..es sei denn, die Hälfte sagt vorher wieder ab 


> Also ich komme nach der Arbeit


 ...tststststs....so genau möchte das bestimmt keiner wissen :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich erscheine auch!!!

Kommt Mike eigentlich auch ? :q 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich werde auch erscheinen. Werde aber später dazu stossen. Muß vorher noch Geld verdienen!


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Oktober 2003)

Hotte (truttdad) und ich kommen natürlich auch. Evtl. auch noch Zotti.


----------



## Micky Finn (9. Oktober 2003)

Ich komm auch. Werd mich Mittwoch abend mal auf den Weg machen und drück mich dann noch ein paar Tage bei klein.Nordlicht und irgendwo am Wasser rum.


----------



## MFGI (9. Oktober 2003)

Ich werde auch definitiv dabei sein. Reise Donnerstagabend/-nacht an.
Ich hoffe nur, daß ich noch kurzfristig ein vernünftiges Quartier bekomme.


----------



## Esoxologe (9. Oktober 2003)

Ich beneide euch glatt um diesen Trip.Ich war ja erst letztes Wochenende in OH.Leider ,leider bin ich wieder daheim in Bayerischen Gefilden.
Aber am 1 November stehe ich auch wieder in Gischt und Wind auf Fehmarn und Umgebung,je nach Wind.
Diesmal aber gleich für ca. 3 volle Tage,damit es in der Kühlbox auch wirklich ein wenig glitscht.HACH ,ICH FREUE MICH DRAUF.
WOW.
Und bis dahin werde ich eure tollen Beiträge verfolgen.           :z:z:z                       :a:a:a


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute,
ja sicherlich bin ich auch noch dabei. Denke ich doch......;+ 

Wieviel Leute denn so kommen wollen kann man doch immer aktuell oben auf dieser Seite ablesen.
Bis jetzt sind es 24 !!!! Wenn es so bleibt wird es wohl wirklich ein "Big Belly Boat Meeting" !! :k 
Nicht zu vergessen die vielen Strandläufer, FliFischer, Watangler und vielleicht sogar Brandungsangler. :q

.....sollten wir eigentlich nicht mal das Fernsehen dazu einladen und dabei anständig die AB-Fahnen hochhalten ? AB-Magazinmässig wäre das doch auch was oder ?
Was meint Ihr ????
Sollten wir nächstes Jahr nicht wirklich mal sowas abziehen und RTL oder einen anderen passenden Sender dazuordern ?
Das wär es doch für das AB !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die Frage ist ernst gemeint und auch an die Mod´s gerichtet.
Was meint das AB dazu??


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Oktober 2003)

N3 Schleswig Holstein-Magazin wäre doch eine schöne Plattform dafür.


----------



## Esoxologe (9. Oktober 2003)

Du glaubst doch wohl nicht im Ernst das die eine optimale Berichterstattung durchführen würden.Die verkaufen uns dort glatt als Fischkiller die mit den unmöglichsten Methoden dem armen Fisch nachstellen.Wer ausser den Anglern kennt schon Bellyboote,Watangeln o.ä.???????So etwas geht meistens anders aus als man sich das vorher vorstellt.Sendungen wie MONITOR sind ganz scharf auf solche sequenzen die sie dann nach belieben verdrehen können.Let it be.#h


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Oktober 2003)

hat der Esox recht. Es besteht eine große Gefahr, daß wir verdreht und missbraucht werden. Schade ist es aber trotzdem das man sich verstecken muss:c


----------



## Esoxologe (9. Oktober 2003)

Verstecken müssen wir uns nicht gerade,aber aufpassen was wir  tun.Wer anderen Munition gibt ,muss sich nicht wundern wenn sie gegen ihn verwendet wird.Und das sollten wir halt vermeiden,denn #a ist nach #a nun mal das geilste was es gibt.
:s:a


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Oktober 2003)

Sind zwar nicht objektiv Eure Meinungen aber dann drehen wir das eben selber für´s AB-Magazin.
Ich denke das wir dann im rechten Licht stehen oder?
Jedenfalls würde ich mich nicht "verstecken", ich stehe zu dem was ich in meiner Freizeit tue und mache.


----------



## Matrix (9. Oktober 2003)

Moin Leude,
also ich hab vor ein paar Monaten ein Bericht im N3 gesehen,
bei dem es um Angeln (ich glaube in M-V) ging. Zum Schluß kam ein Bericht über 3 Leute die mit Belly´s rausgefahren sind. Das war ein ganz normalen Bericht ohne irgendwelche schlechtmachung von Anglern, also warum nicht.
Gruß
Jan
PS: Ich bin mit meinem Belly auch am 18ten dabei !!!


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (9. Oktober 2003)

@mike fish
micky finn und ich sind ja dabei.....aber ich leider immer noch ohne eigene wathose....hm...also wieder nix mit fischen..
mein erspartes dafür ist jedesmal für andere wichtige dinge drauf gegangen(fahrsicherheitstraining,parfüm,rock...)
aber kann man auch vielleicht ein feuerchen am strand machen so mit holz damit ich nicht wieder so elendig friere wenn ich an land warte???!!!


----------



## Ace (9. Oktober 2003)

ich auch dabei bin


----------



## AndreasG (9. Oktober 2003)

Also zu meinem Flottenverband gehören noch dorschman, simon s und Deichkind.

Bzgl. Fernsehbericht kann ich nur sagen, das die Jungs von RTL Nordlive immer ein offenes Ohr für " Randgruppen " haben und objektiv berichten. Kontakt besteht.&nbsp;

&nbsp;


----------



## Hornpieper (9. Oktober 2003)

Bin hier gerade bei Zwergpirat und in bierseliger Stimmung haben wir uns dazu entschlossen auch zu erscheinen.

#g 

Wir werden übrigens in eigener Wathose anrücken:q #h 

Björn


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Oktober 2003)

Jau Björn:m  Wollen wir unsere Perrücken tragen?:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Oktober 2003)

Jau....datt macht ma....:q ..dann kann ich wenigstens auf Anhieb sehen, wo Ihr gerade so rumturnt :q :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Oktober 2003)

... wieso Perrücken ??? :q :m 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Hornpieper (10. Oktober 2003)

Hej Tim! Ich möchte aber auch mal die ORANGE !


----------



## simon s (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo ich bin auch dabei und freu mich schon richtig.   

Wird bestimmt richtig Lustig.  :z


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Oktober 2003)

@Hornpieper

Denkste! Die ORANGE ist so etwas wie ein Rangabzeichen. Da musst du noch erst hinkommen:g :q 
Die Blaue wirst du noch lange tragen müssen.:m 
Ich trage die Orange jetzt sogar auf der Arbeit.......stolz......#h


----------



## simon s (10. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaube wohl ich bin Farben blind wa.


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Oktober 2003)

Na Simon!
Wolltest du jetzt petzen? Du hast doch die Perücke gesehen? ODER!!!!


----------



## simon s (10. Oktober 2003)

Doch  wo du es sargst, stimmt schon ECHT !!!  :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Oktober 2003)

na prima :c :c 
Ich hab gar keine gehabt...werde ich jemals eine haben ????:c 
Miste ey.....


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Oktober 2003)

So ist das Vossi.
Die Aufnahmebedingungen sind einfach brutal. Wenn du so eine Perücke tragen willst musst du dich da wirklich hinterklemmen! Ich kann mal ein gutes Wort einlegen aber im moment sehe ich da keine Chance:c 
Oder fragst einfach Stephan ob er noch eine für dich hat:m


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Oktober 2003)

@PUCK: Hier die Bedingungen unter denen ich die Perücken vergebe:



> Werferische Mindestanforderungen:
> ( müssen alle erreicht werden, 3 Versuche möglich)
> Ladiesbonus: 20% minus bei Wurfweiten über 18 m
> Der Durchmesser des Zielringes für Präsentationswürfe beträgt 1m.
> ...


 #

(Auszug aus der Instructor.Prüfung der FFF (Federation of Flyfishers-Europe)) F F F


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Oktober 2003)

genau so verdient man sich das edle Haarteil!
Geil Mario:m


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Oktober 2003)

Die von der FFF sind echt krass drauf!

Ich hatte das Glück mal in Dänemark mit Michael Greve zu fischen. Er ist meines Wissens (Oder war zu der Zeit) der einzige Europäer mit "Master-Instructor" Titel.

Schaut mal was die können müssen um diesen Titel zu bekommen:


> Die Master Flycasting Instructor Prüfung - Praktische Prüfung Master Instructor Patch
> 
> Gerät : Im Handel erhältliche Rute (kein Eigenbau !) nicht schwerer als Klasse 7
> Kein Wechseln der Ruten während der Prüfung erlaubt !
> ...


----------



## Maddin (10. Oktober 2003)

Fliegenfischer sind schon ein ganz tolles und edles Volk! Kann es sein, dass einige da etwas abheben? Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, dass ich mit meinem 120,-€-Gerät umgehen kann. Warscheinlich dürfte ich noch nicht mal auf die Internetseite, wenn die das wüssten.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. Oktober 2003)

Gottseidank, ich geh nur angeln. :m


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Oktober 2003)

:m 
Ich hab auch ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich auf deren HP bin !

Aber es ist auch ein bisschen fastzinierend was die mit der Fliegenrute machen!
Und nicht das das jemand falsch versteht, die wollen sich nicht abgrenzen, sie wollen nur für einen hohen Standard der Fligenfischer-Lehrer sorgen.
Wenn du einen Kurs bei einem Instructor der FFF machst, dann kannst du sicher sein das der sein Handwerk versteht.

Michael Greve hat mich mit einer kleinen Gruppe mal zwei Tage auf Fühnen geführt. Er hatte immer einen Blick auf unsere "Wurfkünste" und zeigte uns viel. Abends trafen wir uns zu einem Diaabernd und er hat uns ein paar typische "Fyn-Flys" gebunden. Das alles machte er in seiner Freizeit und völlig kostenlos!!!
Keine rede von toll und Edelvolk.


----------



## Maddin (10. Oktober 2003)

Von so einem Lehrer was beigebracht zu bekomen ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Schön, dass er am Boden geblieben ist. Da ich auch ab und zu die Fliegenpeitsche schwinge gehöre ich noch lange nicht zum edlen Flifi-Volk.....naja egal. Es gibt da son paar Speziali$ten....vor denen müsste man sich schämen, wenn man eine Meerforelle mit dem Blinker gefangen hat. Von wegen "...die an der Fliegenrute".....bestimmt ein viel besseres Gefühl zum Fisch beim Drill "..... Mein Gott! Hätte ich meine 68er vom März mit meiner Fliegenrute gefangen wäre ich jetzt wohl tot:q Damals stand ich nämlich mit meiner Spinnrute beim Drill kurz vorm Herzklabaster


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Oktober 2003)

...na toll...wie soll ich denn da jemals an meine Perücke kommen ;+  obwohl .... 27-mtr. Wurf mit Doppelzug ... reicht das auch aus ?? mit Schusskopf 
:q :q


----------



## steve71 (11. Oktober 2003)

Edles Fischen hin und her - ich bin der Meinung, daß jede Angelmethode nur so edel wie ihre Fangerfolge ist. Wichtig ist , daß man von der Methode überzeugt ist und sie "lebt".


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Oktober 2003)

@PUCK: hast nicht gelesen?: Rute nicht höher 7#
Schnur nicht höher 6#
Schussköpfe nicht erlaubt! 

Und Du musst ALLES können 

Viel Spass beim üben! 

@Maddin: Ich würde warscheinlich von einigen dieser "Überangler" gelüncht werden wenn die wüssten das ich Meeräschen mit Brot angefüttert habe um sie dann mit einer Brotfliege zu befischen 
In einer der letzten "Fliegenfischen" nannte in einem Leserbrief einer alle Fische die keine Fettflosse haben sogar Fischunkraut!!!
Die Sind doch nicht ganz dicht!!!
Und ausserdem wissen die garnicht was ihnen entgeht!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Oktober 2003)

...gut...ich verzichte dankend und werde weiterhin ohne Perücke bleiben  
Warscheinlich würden mir die Member des FFF sowieso eine überbraten, wenn sie mich beobachten könnten :q 
Aber wieso soll es mir da anders gehen als so manch anderem  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Oktober 2003)

Pah....... die FliFischer kochen auch nur mit Wasser und gehen auch, wie wir alle zu Fuss auf den Thron. :q  :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Oktober 2003)

:q :q 





> alle zu Fuss auf den Thron


 :q :q ....genau Mike :q ...


----------



## Esoxologe (11. Oktober 2003)

Und zwar ohne BB.


----------



## Broesel (11. Oktober 2003)

<seufzl>..da wird einem hier wieder sonstwie Appetit gemacht...und man selbst darf warscheinlich am 18 . wieder nicht dran teilnehmen...:c 
Meine "Regierung" muß am 17. ins Krankenhaus (nichts Schlimmes), aber dennoch werde ich wohl aus verständlichen Gründen zu Hause bleiben müssen...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Oktober 2003)

Zum Glück ziehe ich nur meine Gladsax durchs Wasser, da habe ich nichts mit Schußköpfen zu tun. Die FFF die spinnen!!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Oktober 2003)

Genau Chrischan !:m 
Ich sach nur "Schusskopf" und "Backing"....hä... watt muss da noch gebacken werden ?
Nee lass mal, ich zieh nur gaaaanz normal mein Blech durchs Wasser. :q  :q  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Oktober 2003)

Frage an die "Einheimischen".
Wohin bei Ostwind?

Schätzungsweise soll am 18.10. Ostwind sein, der aber nur leicht bis mäßig daherkommt.
Ich persönlich würde Dazendorf ins Auge fassen.

Was meinen die Einheimischen ??
Vielleicht Wallnau ? Nee das ist wieder glasklares Wasser und vorallen fehlt wieder Wasser im Windschatten der Insel.
Ostseite der Insel ?? Muss man sehen wie stark der Wind aus Ost kommt........ aber wir werden dort bei Ostwind noch mit dem Sommerkraut zutun haben! Iss auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. :g 

Na mal sehen, die Wetterdaten werden ja noch genauer. #h


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Oktober 2003)

Dazendorf wäre  schon OK.
Die Westküste der Insel ist in meinen Augen eher was fürs Frühjahr!

Mal abwarten ....


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Mike,
die Insel ist wohl mit Brandungsanglern besetzt. Ist da nicht ein Cup?
Dazendorf ist für alle gut, auch die nicht BB möchten, sondern dem Ufer treu bleiben.
Dort kann irgendwie jeder angeln und Platz ist reichlich.


----------



## Ace (12. Oktober 2003)

Ich würde bei Ostwind auch für Dazendorf oder wenn nicht zu stark auch für Weissenhaus stimmen.
Wenn nicht dieser Barndungscup stattfinden würde dann wäre sicherlich auch Westermarkelsdorf eine tolle Ecke.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Oktober 2003)

...abwarten....Hauptsache treffen und Spass haben....naja, ein paar Fische dürften es auch sein  
Bin da ganz zuversichtlich....


----------



## Micky Finn (14. Oktober 2003)

So nicht mehr lang dann mach ich Feierabend und weils so gut gelaufen ist hab ich morgen schon frei. Ich werd in der Früh gemütlich gen Norden rollen und noch ein paar Tage in HH verbringen.

Samstag sehen wir uns dann beim Treffen. Gibts schon näheres über Ort und Uhrzeit oder ein gemeinsamer Treffpunkt.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Oktober 2003)

Tja wie sieht es aus ??
Ich bin immer noch für Dazendorf, obwohl dort am Samstag der Wind etwas draufliegt. Aber mit 15Km/h Windgeschwindigkeit kann wohl noch prima Fischen oder was meinen die "Einheimischen"??
Sicher wird sein, das wir dann vom Sommerkraut befreit sind. Anderseits würde sich das Kraut in einer winstillen Bucht klasse verteilen und wir hätten ständig das Zeug am Haken.
Die Insel wird komplett ausfallen für uns, denn die Krallenblei/Wurmschleuderer sind an dem Tag auch zugange.

Also....... bis jetzt steht noch Dazendorf als Favorit.
Eintreffen kann dann ja jeder wie und wann er will.
Grillzeit ist eh zwischen 13:00 und 14:00.:k 
Aber es kann auch nachgegrillt werden, zu späterer Stunde.
Holzkohle ist genug da.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Oktober 2003)

Dazendorf ist O.K. -ansonsten vielleicht Ro... -))) oder Dahme.
Sollte der Wind zu stark sein.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## hecht24 (14. Oktober 2003)

wenn nix dazwischenkommt und ich komme brauche ich fuer mein boot nen gesicherten platz zum wassern.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2003)

Dazendorf ist doch in Ordnung...aber warten wir mal ab.... heute  mittag jedenfalls lief dort 'ne ganz ordentliche Welle auf....Vielleicht ist es ja am Samstag angenehmer...und wenn nicht, die Küste ist doch lang


----------



## Salmonelle (14. Oktober 2003)

na, hauptsache jemand ist freitagabend bereit mir telefonische Auskunft zu geben, wo es denn schlußendlich hingehen soll. Oder doch wieder sicherheitshalber vorher Treffen beim Schotten?

Jedenfalls sind meine Plörren gepackt, meine linke Hand ist wieder voll einsatzbereit, mein Mefo-Onkel steht bestimmt jetzt schon unten vor seiner Haustür (...obwohl ich ihn erst morgen abend abhole!!!)... und ich bin ja so was von motiviert.

Morgen noch ein büschen aabeiten und dann ist Wooooochenendeeee

Gruß an alle und auch an die, die gar nicht wissen was ihnen bei diesem Treffen entgehen wird, weil sie nicht dabei sind


----------



## Micky Finn (14. Oktober 2003)

kann jemand mal ne kurze Beschreibung für die Ausländers posten wo Dazendorf liegt und wie klein.nordlicht und ich den richtigen Strand finden.....


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Oktober 2003)

Wo auch immer.....

@Mike: an deiner Handynummer hat sich nichts geändert ?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Oktober 2003)

@ Mario
Ist gleich geblieben. :m


Joo.... nochmal genauer:
Dazendorf "rechter" Parkplatz !! #h

....und bitte dran denken, da ist manchmal zu dieser Jahreszeit der kleine Teerweg überfroren oder dicke mit Reif überzuckert!
Nicht das wieder ein Auto geradeaus fährt obwohl die Strasse rechts abgeht !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2003)

@Micky Finn

Präge es Dir gut ein :q <p>


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Oktober 2003)

hier


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2003)

...und wieder mal zwei Blöde, ein Gedanke :q 
...ach ja...Mario...danke für die andere Karte von heute Nacht....hat mir fast einen Strafzettel eingebracht :q :q


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Oktober 2003)

???


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Oktober 2003)

Bist du etwa bis unter die Brücke gefahren?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2003)

...so ungefähr...ich habe heute so viele Plätze befischt....ganz gegen meine Gewohnheit.... Irre.... ein Anfasser...was es war ?? #c


----------



## Micky Finn (14. Oktober 2003)

@Dorschdiggler und Mario

Doller Service, danke für die Karte. #6 
Wir sehen uns Samstag zum #a  und #g .

Andreas


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Oktober 2003)

wir haben wahrscheinlich eine Nordwest/West am Samstag. Wie denkt ihr wenn wir umschwenken von Dazendorf auf Dahme?

Findet das Anklang?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. Oktober 2003)

Wir hatten schon so oft im Windschatten gefischt und jedesmal hat ne Menge Wasser gefehlt, das Wasser war viel zu klar und es war total verbrauchtes Tiefenwasser was dann immer vor Ort hochkam! Nee müssen wir nicht haben sowas.
So schwach wie der Wind am Samstag aus NNW kommt, können wir mit frischem und sauerstoffreichem Wasser rechnen, wo sich bestimmt noch ne Menge Futter aufhält und somit der Tisch nicht nur für uns gedeckt ist, sondern auch die Fische was ab bekommen. :m  #h


----------



## hecht24 (15. Oktober 2003)

also ich kriege mit meiner Yacht auf alle faelle was.
   

habe allerdings nur einen platz frei.

der hoechstbietende darf mit fahren.

sagen wir als startgebot eine flasche krimsekt.
die wird dann abends von allen teilnehmern ausgetrunken.

is doch fair oder?

ah ja

ich bringe selber auch eine flasche mit.


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Oktober 2003)

Ist Ok Mike. War nur mal ne lockere Anfrage


----------



## peter II (15. Oktober 2003)

Respekt Mike Fish das du heute schon weisst woher der Wind am Samstag weht:k 
Wenn ca. 20 Leute kommen und man das Bellyboot nicht einsetzen kann wird es bestimmt ganz schön eng am Strand!


----------



## Beppo (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

bin ja mächtig gespannt was Sa. abgeht, ausser dem Wind und meinen unbeholfenen BB Versuchen 

bin übrigenz von member bernie herzlich eingeladen, freue mich schon auf die anderen

wann wissen wir denn genau, wo sich alle einfinden werden ?

greetz
Beppo


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. Oktober 2003)

War gestern an der Küste. In Dahmeshöved war eine Welle von ca. 1-2m aus NO. Bin dann nach Dazendorf gefahren und die Welle war auch noch gut 1m hoch. Ne bin dann nach hause gefahren! War gestern kein Tag zum Angeln!


----------



## Salmonelle (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Beppo,
und willkommen im Board.
Immer schön diesen Thread beobachten dann kriegste schon raus wohin es gehen wird. Frag doch einfach mal ganz nett nach, ob du vielleicht ein zwei Händinummern von dem einen oder anderen kriegen kannst (nur für Nummer sicher!). Wirst sehn: sind alle nett hier... und hilfsbereit.

So, Leutz,
Muß mal eben hoch anne Küste... bin schon ganz hibbelich.
Wir sehn uns Samstach

uuund wech!!! (sacht Salmonelle)


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. Oktober 2003)

so die Windvorhersage sagt W 3-4 für Samstag mit Welle 0,5-1,2m . Also sind bisher alle Strände offen!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute.:m 
Bis jetzt bleibt es noch für Dazendorf und das verstärkt sich sogar.
Leichter Wind aus West !! Letztes mal waren wir da bei heftigem Wind aus Ost bis Südost, mit ner dicken Welle am Strand.

Aber ich denke das wird wohl das letzte mal gewesen sein das ich so ein Treffen einberaumt habe, denn jetzt muss ich mich hier schon anmuffeln lassen das ich heute schon weiss wie der Wind am Samstag ist und wehe dem ist nicht so, da haben wir alle keinen Platz am Strand.

nöö.... so nicht. Dann geh ich lieber mit ein paar handverlesenen Freunden los oder sogar wieder alleine und fertig.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. Oktober 2003)

@ Mikefish

Was ist das denn jetzt? Wenn Du genau sagen kannst wie der Wind Samstag wird und welche Wolke am Himmel steht , dann gebe mir doch bitte die Lottozahlen fürs WE durch! Bekommst dann auch die Hälfte vom Gewinn ab!

Und laß Dich von den Muffelleuten hier nicht runterkriegen, die kennen halt nicht die Ostsee. Die vergessen, das die Ostsee auch ein Meer ist und deshalb immer unberechenbar! Und ob eine Windvorhersage mit den örtlichen Wetter übereinstimmt kann niemand sagen. Es kann auch an Strömung, Kraut, ect. liegen, das man den Strand wechseln muß. Dafür kann nun mal keiner was und wer von der Küste ist, der weiß sowas auch!!!


----------



## Ace (15. Oktober 2003)

Hey Mike nun reiss dich mal zusammen
is eben schwer so viele unter einen Hut zu kriegen.
Ich selbst würde auch etwas ablandiges z.B. Dahme wählen...aber wenn du sagst es findet in Dazendorf statt dann ist das eben so...feddich:m
Und wer nicht kommt bekommt auch keine von deinen leckeren Grillwürstchen
Wirst sehen am Ende kommt eh nur die Hälfte von den angemeldeten.


----------



## Maddin (15. Oktober 2003)

> Und wer nicht kommt bekommt auch keine von deinen leckeren Grillwürstchen



So siehts aus:m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. Oktober 2003)

Genau Mike - ich will Würstchen ansonsten geb ich Ace und Maddin recht.
(Hast den Grill schon eingepackt  :q )

Grüße Stephan


----------



## hecht24 (15. Oktober 2003)

ich will aber gegrillte mefo essen.


----------



## Maddin (15. Oktober 2003)

Al, ich denke wenn du welche fängst ist sogar das möglich


----------



## hecht24 (15. Oktober 2003)

ich krieg bloss nie eine.
war sogar schon 7 mal trolling angeln.
selbst da keine.


----------



## Beppo (15. Oktober 2003)

@salmonelle

erstmal danke für die nette begrüssung!
ich fahre mit bernie zusammen, werde mich also nicht verlaufen 

bis denne
Beppo


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Oktober 2003)

......Mike mach keinen Scheiss..... auch wenn die Mehrheit hier nur auf Deine Würstchen steht  ....ich benötige immer meinen persönlichen Einweiser :q <p>


----------



## peter II (16. Oktober 2003)

@ mikefish
Bleib mal ganz entspannt, so negativ wie du dich äußerst habe ich es nicht gemeint.
:s


----------



## fly-martin (16. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

So`n Mist - ich kann schon wieder nicht ( muss arbeiten )....grrr

Viel Spass trotzdem


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Oktober 2003)

So soll das Wetter aussehen. Wind läßt also nochmehr nach. Sieht also garnicht so schlecht aus. Auf welchen Parkplatz stellst deinen Grill auf. Auf den asphaltierten(rechter Parkplatz) oder auf den Schotterparkplatz(linker Parkplatz)! Links wäre besser, da Richtung Wäldchen mehr Fische gefangen werden! Und die Fußgänger hätten es auch nicht mehr soweit!


----------



## peter II (16. Oktober 2003)

mikefish hat neulich rechts geschrieben....


----------



## Deichkind (16. Oktober 2003)

moin leudde!
mike hat gesagt, dazendorf, mike hat gesagt rechter parkplatz, mike bringt den grill und mike is somit gesetz. grins! 
natürlich hat jeder noch einen besseren vorschlag und noch bessere ideen und spots aber mal ehrlich, bei so einem treffen geht es ums treffen und nicht um die mega ausbeute. ich freu mich einfach alle mal wider zu sehen und wenn ich dann noch fisch fange is das ok aber, weiss gott, kein muss!

also drauf gesch… wo wir zusammen kommen, oder?!?! 

also, bis samstach!#h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Oktober 2003)

@ Chrischan
Klasse Wetterlink !! Danke Dir. Das macht doch Mut. :m 


@ peter II
Ist schon OK. Vergessen.


Also Leute.
*Dazendorf, rechter Parkplatz*  ist angesagt!
Es kann jeder erscheinen wann er will, Hauptgrillzeit ist zwischen 13:00 bis 14:30 (es kann aber noch nachgegrillt werden)
Ich werde am Samstag so gegen 11:00 erscheinen, muss vorher noch Quartier beziehen. :q 

Grill, Grillkohle und ein ALU-Tisch sind mitdabei, wenn noch jemand ein paar Pappteller über hätte ? Das wäre es doch.

Leute ich freue mich Euch alle mal wiederzusehen und..... das wir soooooo geiles Wetter bekommen. Endlich mal hat Petrus ein einsehen mit uns und ich denke das es auch Fisch geben wird.
:q :m #h


----------



## bernie (16. Oktober 2003)

Hai Alle,
@MikeFisch: wie weit muss ich denn die Kiste Flens dann schleppen ??? 

@MickyFinn: denkst Du bitte an den Anker 

@All: ich hab gestern mein Fischjak getestet  ich sach nur GEIL !  aber wie die Spezialisten schon richtig vermutet haben, ist es recht windanfällig........... macht aber nix, wenn Micky Finn an den Anker denkt 
Ich geh jetzt mal runter Ausrüstung packen.... bin ja sowas von heisssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Beppo (16. Oktober 2003)

Quote:Endlich mal hat Petrus ein einsehen mit uns und ich denke das es auch Fisch geben wird.

@MikeFish
Ich lieeeeebe Fisch und freue mich tierisch euch zum ersten mal kennen zu lernen....paar pappteller sollte ich eigentlich noch haben...

ciao Beppo


----------



## Andreas Michael (16. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen Ihr Ostseejunkies ich werde gegen 12.00 an Euch denken wenn ich an Dazendorf vorbei fahre, ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen.

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spass und schöne heisse Würstchen vom Grillmeister und was viel wichtiger iss macht mal schöne Foddos von den fängen die Ihr macht.

Ich jedenfalls stehe von 16.00-22.00 in der Brandung auf Fehmarn wobei wenn ich die Wetterdaten da so seh iss wohl nicht viel mit Brandung aber egal das dabei sein zählt und der Spass.

Viel viel viel Petri für Euch alle


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. Oktober 2003)

Pappteller ... oh mein Part?!?

Schon eingepackt -)))

Übermorgen (Freu,Freu, Freu)

Grüße Stephan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Oktober 2003)

@ bernie

so ungefähr 10 Schritte. :q  #g #h


@ Stephan
Feine Sache. Danke Dir. :m


----------



## Ace (16. Oktober 2003)

> Also Leute.
> Dazendorf, rechter Parkplatz ist angesagt!


Na Also geht doch Mike#6

Ein Kasten kühles Blondes wird mein Beitrag zum Gelingen des Treffens sein:m

Da ich absoluter Frühaufsteher bin werde ich in jedem Fall sehr früh erscheinen...weiss allerdings noch keine genaue Uhrzeit.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich zusammen mit Udo & Maddin anreisen.
Vorrausgesetzt das Udo sich endlich mal auf meine PN meldet


----------



## hecht24 (16. Oktober 2003)

so sind noch paar tage und es steht kein termin an.
bin also dabei.
noch jemand aus owl hier der die A1 oder A2 hochfaehrt?
denn koennte man sich irgendwo treffen und zusammen weiterfahren.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Oktober 2003)

Ich will ja nichts beschwören, nur am Samstag ist auf Fehmarn "Großer Schurkap" von den Brandungsanglern und da wird Dazendorf voll sein mit privaten Brandungsanglern. Der Strand ist dazu einfach zu bekannt! Besonders der rechte Parkplatz wird brechend voll sein und beim Aussteigen dürfen wir uns nachher durch die Bleie mogeln. Ich würde da eher den linken Parkplatz bevorzugen, weil den die wenigsten kennen beziehungsweise einen anderen Strand. Mir soll es aber egal sein. Erscheine sowieso erst um 15:00. Muß vorher noch bitten arbeiten!


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (16. Oktober 2003)

@ bernie
den anker hab ich...aber ich leih ihn dir...aber ich brauch den wieder...mein sohn jammert sonst...
oder war das mit micky anders abgesprochen??

@ all
 wo sollen micky und ich nun samstag wann hin????

kartoffelsalat servietten und besteck ist mein part...getränke schnorre ich....ist denn jemand so lieb und  hat für mich immer heissen kakao da?


----------



## hecht24 (16. Oktober 2003)

wird bestimmt ganz lustig
#h #h #h


----------



## Ace (16. Oktober 2003)

> @ all
> wo sollen micky und ich nun samstag wann hin????



Mike hat´s doch geschrieben...he is the Boss...was er sagt wird gemacht
Wenn´jeder seinen Vorschlag durchsetzen wollte könnten wir auch sagen wir sehen uns Samstag irgendwo in Schleswig Holstein


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (16. Oktober 2003)

ach man ace....ich weiss schon welcher ort...kenn mich da aber nicht aus...also eine art karte zugesendet wäre toll..ich kann doch mike nicht die ganze zeit am tel nerven zum hinlotsen!


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (16. Oktober 2003)

oh kleine anmerkung noch von mir mike......wir kommen etwas später...schätze drei oder so...muss ja auch noch arbeiten..und wundert euch nicht..ich hab meine skisachen abends an...sonst frier ich wieder


----------



## Ace (16. Oktober 2003)

@klein Nordlicht

Auf der E47 ca. 5km vor der Sund Brücke seht ihr einen Wegweiser Rtg.Dazendorf. Das ist da wo die gestrichelte Linie beginnt, dann dieser einfach folgen und ihr kommt zum rechten...großen...Parkplatz.

&nbsp;

&nbsp;


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (16. Oktober 2003)

danke das war jetzt sehr nett.freuen uns auf euch......


----------



## hecht24 (16. Oktober 2003)

so leier und ich sind ab ca 8 uhr am angeln vom boot.
ab wann trudelt ihr alle so ein?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Oktober 2003)

:q :q :q ...das war denn die Karte zum 3ten Mal :q :q 





> kenn mich da aber nicht aus...also eine art karte zugesendet wäre toll..


 ....Dein Schatzi hat dieselbe ein paar Seiten vorher auch schon angefordert :q 
Stimmt Ihr Euch denn nicht ab ?? :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Oktober 2003)

@ Dorschdiggler

....mich wundert auch nix mehr. :q :q 


@ BBangler

Na und ? Ob nun rechter Parkplatz oder linker, Wasser bleibt Wasser und Fisch bleibt Fisch.
Lasst uns doch einfach nur Treffen und wenn noch einige andere  freundliche Angler dazukommen...... na und, dann haben wir alle Spass und fettich. :m  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Oktober 2003)

:g jo Mike 





> dann haben wir alle Spass


 ...den werden wir haben.....


----------



## Esoxologe (17. Oktober 2003)

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spass,einige gute Fische und seid so lieb ,lasst mir noch`n paar drin.#6  #a


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Oktober 2003)

Info per SMS von Horst(Salmonelle)
Donnerstag abend in Dazendorf 8 gute Dorsche, keine Welle, kaum Drift, einfach nur genial geiles Angelwetter.
*Es gibt Fisch Leute !*


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Oktober 2003)

Das hört sich ja gut an. Halt den Grill warm, wenn ich erscheine! Erscheine gegen 15:00 . Werde allerdings morgen nur meine Kunstköder schwingen, NATURKÖDER besorgen schaffe ich nicht mehr


----------



## hecht24 (17. Oktober 2003)

das hoert sich doch sehr gut an.
@ mike weisst du ob bei lunau noch was frei ist?

kann nich mit dir fahren da leier sonst nich mitkoennte da er kein auto zur verfuegung hat.
muss daher ueber bremen fahren.


----------



## DerDuke (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,

habe mich in Rerik schon mal "eingeangelt".

Wenn jetzt nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, sehen wir uns morgen in Dazendorf.

Petri


----------



## Hornpieper (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!
Ich werde am frühen Nachmittag mit Hornpieper-Junior1( Bjarne;8,5Jahre)und Hornpieper-Junior2( Bent;4,5Jahre) in Dazendorf aufschlagen. Damit beschränkt sich die Angelaktivität auf leichtes Brandungsangeln in unmittelbarer Nähe des Grills! 
Wenn Nichts dazwischen kommt nehmen wir noch Zwergpirat in Schlepp.
Freue mich auf Morgen

Björn#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Oktober 2003)

Klasse Björn....und bring ja den dritten Zwerg(piraten) auch mit :q


----------



## bernie (17. Oktober 2003)

Moin, 
@Kleines Nordlicht: naja, eigentlich wollte ich Micky das Teil abkaufen.... , weil ich hier sowas nicht bekomme.  

Beppo und ich werden hier (Göttingen, knapp 400 km) so gegen 1 Uhr starten und&nbsp; zwischen 5 und 6 Uhr da sein (so Gott will)  
Pappteller dürften wir im Überfluss haben


----------



## Zwergpirat (17. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe mir meinen Platz im Auto der Hornpieperbande schon gesichert 

@ PUCK, wir sehen uns ja nachher beim Spiel:g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Oktober 2003)

@ Zwerpirat
alles klar.... ich mach mich jetzt auf die Socken :q  schonmal warmsingen :q 
Und dann geht's morgen richtig zur Sache...
bis gleich denn #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Oktober 2003)

@ bernie

 hab noch nen Anker mit, brauchst nur noch Seil und feddich!:m #h


----------



## Reppi (17. Oktober 2003)

Bei den ganzen B-Booten muß man eigentlich die Dänen vor der Flutwelle warnen........
Kann mir jemand seine Handynummer schicken------für den Notfall ?
Gruß Uwe


----------



## südlicht (17. Oktober 2003)

Wünsche euch allen viel Spass und ein gelungenes Treffen mit viel Fisch und Fachgesimpel....#6 

Das Wetter sieht ja auch ganz gut aus....:g 

Freue mich schon auf eure Berichte

Tight lines,
Eric:m


----------



## bernie (17. Oktober 2003)

@MikeFish:
Okay, bring mit 
Seil habbich schon in der hinteren Ablage von Fishjak liegen, das iss da, wo auch die Kiste Flens hinpassen würde  oder ein Grill, oder hundertdreiundzwanzich dicke Dorsche


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Oktober 2003)

Ich freue mich riesig !!!
Bis morgen Nachmittag.

@kl.Nordlicht: Nimmst Du Hundekuchen mit . Isha will umbedingt mit!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute,
so Auto ist gepackt, Klamotten sind alle feddich, nu kann das eigentlich losgehen.
Wir werden einen Spitzentag morgen haben, Wind und Wetter sind genau richtig (wer da wohl Petrus bestochen hat:q )

Fahrt vorsichtig (Wildwechsel) und überfrorene Wege in Dazendorf, kurz vorm Parkplatz! :m 

Freue mich riesig auf diesen Samstag, bis denne.... :m #h


----------



## Maddin (17. Oktober 2003)

Wird garantiert wieder ein erstklassiges Treffen!

Ace und ich werden von Udo mitgenommen und schlagen gegen 8.15 Uhr vor Ort auf:z 

Wer ist dann schon da??


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. Oktober 2003)

Ich werde so zwischen 9.00 h und 10.00 h vor Ort sein.

Wenn erstmal der Onkel von Horst am Strand ist haben wir ja eh keine Chance mehr :q 

(Noch einmal schlafen  )

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Udo Mundt (17. Oktober 2003)

So wie das aussieht werden Ace, Maddin und meine Wenigkeit wohl die ersten am Fisch sein.
Werden für die anderen aber noch ein paar Fische übriglassen 
Bis morgen#h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Oktober 2003)

@ Udo

Dann nimm mal einen schönen Dorsch aus und mach ihn schön sauber und fülle ihn mit Kräuterbutter und bestreue ihn mit Salz. Das ganze dann bitte in Alufolie und auf dem Grill. Erscheine gegen 15:00 Uhr. Dann ist der ja wohl fertig!


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (17. Oktober 2003)

ja mario ich nehm hundeleckerlis mit und einen freund zum spielen...nömlich eddie meinen hund...bin erst gegen drei da...ihr solltet euer grillen verschieben...so ohne kartoffelsalat??!!!


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (17. Oktober 2003)

bernie wenn micky finn sein ok gibt,,,werd ich ihn dir überlassen....was bekommt mein sohn dafür?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Oktober 2003)

Auf deinen Kartoffelsalat freue ich mich schon! Wenn der so ist, wie letztes Mal,mhhh.


----------



## Ace (17. Oktober 2003)

so ich hab denn jetzt auch Feierabend und freue mich schon tierisch auf morgen...so denn:m


----------



## dorschjoe (17. Oktober 2003)

Viel Spaß euch allen!Wäre ja auch gern gekommen um euch mal Live zu sehen,bin aber mit unserem Angelverein in der Brandung unterwegs.Sind eigentlich bei euern Treffen nur Bellyboatangler und Spinnfischer unterwegs oder gibt es auch welche die mit Kleinbooten angeln?GUTEN FANG!!!


----------



## bernie (18. Oktober 2003)

SO!
Die Göttinger (Beppo + bernie)  starten in 20 Minuten 
Das bedeutet, wir werden wohl schon die Kisten voll haben, bis Ihr anderern hier seid 
Bis nacher dann ...................


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Oktober 2003)

> und überfrorene Wege in Dazendorf, kurz vorm Parkplatz


 ...danke Mike...diesmal denke ich da wohl dran :q :q <p>





> Ace, Maddin und meine Wenigkeit wohl die ersten am Fisch sein.


 ... is nich Udo....bin gegen 7:30 Uhr schon da...(wenn der Graben nicht wieder im Weg ist )...
<p>
und nun gehe ich schlafen...alles verstaut, Kaffeemaschine vorbereitet, Würstchen aus der Kühltruhe geholt....fehlt nur noch der Schlummer und das Klingeln des Weckers....
Bis nachher dann #h


----------



## Ace (18. Oktober 2003)

hm...wieder viel zu früh aufgestanden
Udo kommt erst in ner Std.

Also bis nacher dann


----------



## Maddin (18. Oktober 2003)

Wieder zu früh aufgestanden, Udo und Ace kommen erst in 1Std. u. 10min........


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Oktober 2003)

...:q  Viel zu früh :q ...ich bin noch soooo müde :q


----------



## Hamsterson (18. Oktober 2003)

Ich viel zu spät, alle  Mefos sind schon alle.:q


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Oktober 2003)

@Mario

Deinen Dubbingspender (Isha) nimmst du mit?
Dann muss ich unbedingt mal von ihr ernten:q  Es sei denn sie beisst mir den Ar..c ab:m 

Bis gleich#h


----------



## UlliT1964 (18. Oktober 2003)

Na toll ... pünktlich zum Treffen Erkältung und leichtes Fieber :e

Ich bleib also zuhaus. Fangt ne Mefo für mich mit.

Viel Spaß und Petri
Ulli


----------



## DerDuke (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin wieder zurück in Fulda/Petersberg.

War echt super, vor allem das Wetter.
Leider konnte ich nicht so lange bleiben.

Aber jetzt meine wichtigste Frage:

HAT DER MEFO-ONKEL WIEDER ZUGESCHLAGEN?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Oktober 2003)

;+ ...keine Ahnung Marcus...und ich bin so gegen 17:00 Uhr abgehauen..... bis dahin hatte er noch nicht so richtig losgeledert....Mal abwarten, wenn die Anderen alle zurück sind :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. Oktober 2003)

Habe gerade eine Nachricht erhalten.
kleines Nordlicht freut sich über 5 Dorsche.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Oktober 2003)

...Cool....hier freut Sie sich noch darüber, dass Sie Isha an Christian weiterverweisen konnte....:q <p>


----------



## leierfisch (18. Oktober 2003)

Hecht24 und ich hatten vom Boot heut beim treffen 3 gute Platte und 4 schöne Dorsche.
Wir bleiben wenn das Wetter mitspielt noch bis Montag 
Hat viel spaß gemacht mal wieder ein paar neue Boardies kennen gelernt zu haben.

Danke noch mal den Grillmaster Mike:m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. Oktober 2003)

So bin auch wieder zurück. War wieder ein super Treffen und der Kartoffelsalat  von klein. Nordlicht war mal wieder super!

Hatte zwar nur 3 kleine Dorsche um 38cm. Den letzten hatte ich abgeschlagen und habe mich damit bei Mareen bedankt für den Kartoffelsalat! Die anderen bekam sie noch von Maddin und von noch einem Boardi! So kann man auch Fische bekommen!  

@ Maddin

Grüß mir den "der nix in der Hose hat" von mir! Verrrate bitte nicht wieso!:q :q :q


----------



## Maddin (18. Oktober 2003)

@Christian
Den verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz :q 

@All
War wirklich ein klasse Treffen. Der Mefo-Onkel hat leider nicht zugeschlagen, dafür hat sich Stephan über die lästigen gefärbten 80cm Mefos beschwert  

Hier ein paar Eindrücke:


War kalt!





Immer noch...





Gemütlicher Teil, Teil 1


----------



## Maddin (18. Oktober 2003)

Gemütlicher Teil, Teil 2





Bellytest von Udo (wie ist der eigentlich ausgefallen?)





Hauptgang


----------



## Maddin (18. Oktober 2003)

Nachtisch





The Grillmaster!





Schnurtest von Tim


----------



## Ace (18. Oktober 2003)

goile Pics ... das Treffen war super#6


----------



## Maddin (18. Oktober 2003)

Achja, und Danke an Fussel für den leckeren Nachtisch!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. Oktober 2003)

So, nun ich:

@ Der Duke (Markus) : Schön das du heil zu Hause angekommen bist. Mefoonkel hat "geschwächelt" !!!:q und bis spätestens zum "TdF" auf Fehmarn.

@ Mike : 1000  Danx für die Orga. und den "Grillmaster" bin gerne wieder dabei beim nächsten Mal.

@ P.U.C.K. : tolles neues Avatar !!! und ich bin Morgen in Süssau mit BOOT - Bericht kommt.

an alle anderen : War  schön mal neue Boardies kennenzulernen und "alte Boardies" wieder zu treffen.
Vermißt habe ich lediglich Mikes traditionelle Aussage : ... und da heißt es immer, das Internet macht einsam ...

So, nun genug von Dem, der zwar zu klein, aber nicht zu dick ist und trotzdem einen "Arsch" in der (Wat) hose hat.  :q :m 

Grüße und bis zum nächsten Mal

Stephan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. Oktober 2003)

Ach so, ganz vergessen :

Ich fand´s tierisch gut !!!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Oktober 2003)

klasse Bilder Maddin....
@all..... war klasse, freu mich schon jetzt auf das nächste Treffen
@Stephan.... denn ma viel Erfolg ... wir hören
@ Mike...auch von mir nochma Danke... Wurst war wie immer legger :q


----------



## Ace (18. Oktober 2003)

genau Danke Mike:m

Fisch gab es auch


----------



## Ace (18. Oktober 2003)

Udo noch voller Hoffnung


----------



## Ace (18. Oktober 2003)

Salmonelle &amp; Maddin im lockeren Belly-schnack


----------



## Ace (18. Oktober 2003)

Die Flifi Fraktion


----------



## Ace (18. Oktober 2003)

Tim "the Fly":q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Oktober 2003)

......doll.... aber am frühen Morgn war's von der Aussicht her am schönsten :q <p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Oktober 2003)

... und Dorsch im Drill :g <p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Oktober 2003)

...so hier noch ein paar :q <p>
Passt mein Oberteil auch noch ??<p>




<p>oder Acen's Kampf mit dem Rettungsrucksack :q <p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Oktober 2003)

...und hier denn erstmal die letzten Beiden....<p>
ein peinlich berührter (Ex???) Fliegenfischer<p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<p>naja, und die Fraktion "fangen wir denn nun auch mal was ??"<p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<p>
und nu geh ich mal schlafen :m #h


----------



## Maddin (19. Oktober 2003)

Geile "Schnappschüsse", Vossi!


----------



## Dorsch1 (19. Oktober 2003)

Scheint ja echt ein tolles Treffen gewesen zu sein.#6
Super Pics von Eurem Treffen.

Warum wohne ich nur sooo weit von der Küste weg.:c


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. Oktober 2003)

@ Stephan

Da wurde nix von "ARSCH" gesagt, der Spruch war Original" der hat ja nix in der Hose!":q :q :q

War bestimmt auf ein anderes Körperteil gemünzt!:q :q :q


----------



## grünfüssler (19. Oktober 2003)

@ maddin.......kein problem.
erstens isses immer lustiger wenn alle satt sind und zweitens ist bei der kühlen witterung  die ausreichende aufnahme von fett und zucker sehr wichtig um die körperwärme zu regulieren (und um das bellyboat anzutreiben) 

das treffen scheint ja richtig gut gewesen zu sein,die fotos sind es ja sowieso.

@ micky finn und kl.nordlicht......
ich hoffe christian bringt mir auch eine schüssel kartoffelsalat mit 

gruss...dasliebtgrumbierensaladfussel


----------



## Rudi (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

sind ja tolle Bilder, sogar mit Fisch.  Wäre gerne dabei gewesen.
Naja beim nächsten Mal hoffentlich,

Rudi.


----------



## Reppi (19. Oktober 2003)

Super gelungenes Treffen !!!!
Danke auch von mir an den Master of Grill !!!


----------



## Reppi (19. Oktober 2003)

Nachtrag zum Bild:
Wir waren ja schon weit draussen ; aber ist Hamsterson aus DK schon wieder zurück ?:q 
Und ich glaube Fisch hatte fast jeder ,oder ?

Sonnenuntergang mit "Frosch"


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute,
bin auch wieder daheim, hab mich schön auf der Insel ausgepennt und bin dann schön gemütlich nach Hause gedüst.

Also das Treffen war wirklich ein Highlight!! :m 
Wieviel Leute waren wir eigentlich ? Ich schätze das wir so fast 30 waren und zeitweise ware so an die 20 BB´s auf dem Wasser.
Ich habe doch sage und schreibe etwas über 2,5 Stunden abgegrill. Der lütte Grill war voll an seine Leistungsgrenze angelangt. Mehr und schneller ging nicht.

Das Wetter.......... na Leute war das nicht "Kaiserwetter" für uns ?? Mehr und besser ging auch hier nicht. :q 

Vielen Dank an ALLE !!
Danke auch an die Bier-Spender (Mathias, das "Gold" iss legger), extra Danke an den Kuchen-Spender und die Kartoffelsalat-Spenderin! Das hatte was: Bratwürstchen ohne Ende, Kartoffelsalat oder Bagette dazu und als Nachtisch sooooo ein leckeren Kuchen !! Den Mann müssen wir uns warm halten. :m 

Schön alte Bordis und auch wiedermal neue Bordis kennengelernt zuhaben !   ......da soll doch nochmal einer sagen, das Internet einsam macht. Pah! #h 
------
Gleich 2 Taufen.




-----
Sieht gut aus




-----
Los gehts...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Oktober 2003)

Parkplatz Dazendorf am Nachmittag.....





-----
Der Strand........mit kl. Nordlicht :q 




-----
Micky Finn holt sich mal nasse Stiefel




-----
Rückkehr der BB-Flotte




------
Erfolge...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Oktober 2003)

...eigentlich wollte ich heute ja nicht mehr und den Urlaub mit dem Treffen ausklinghen lassen, aber nun, bei den Windverhältnissen...also ich düs denn ma schnell ans Wasser :q 
Bis dann....

@ Mike.... schöne Bilders


----------



## Hamsterson (19. Oktober 2003)

Treffen gut, Bratwürstchen und Kartoffelsalat gut, danke an Mike und Kl. Nordlicht, Fische gab es ausnahmsweise auch. Anglersherz was willst du mehr?#h


----------



## Salmonelle (19. Oktober 2003)

moin (tach zusammen),
so, hab auch gut ausgeschlafen in Großenbrode und bin nun wieder zuhause. War wirklich wieder supergut, das Gegrillte sowieso (danke Mike), der Gadoffelsalad (danke Mareen), die Süßigkeit (danke Fussel) und das Wetter (Danke Hochdruckgebiet(dein Name ist mir leider entfallen)).
Fisch gabs auch (danke Ostsee), leider ist meinem (Mefo-)Onkel diesmal keine Meerforelle  an den Blinker gegangen, aber er war trotzdem zufrieden und hat unseren letzten Tag dieses Wochenendes am Meer sicherlich genossen.
Ich freue mich auf ein nächstes Mal.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (19. Oktober 2003)

war super ..hat riesig spass gemacht...bilder erfolgen durch micky finn....


----------



## Broesel (19. Oktober 2003)

jeppa...ich kann mich da nur den Vorpostern anschießen. 
Man muß einfach dabei sein, um dieses gewisse "Etwas", was ein solches Treffen hat, zu verstehen... 

Und dann noch diese fusselige Grünfüßlerfusseltorte...Danggä..

Wann ist eigentlich das nächste Ostseeevent??:q 

Bilders stell ich hier nicht mehr rein. Gabs schon genug..aber ein Minivideo gibbet hier....--->Zum "Videothread"


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin auch wieder zuhause :q :q :q 

Ich kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschließen: Hat super viel Spass gemacht !!!
Dank an die Spender (Bier, Wurst, und vorallem die Torten( das glaubt mir keiner ))
Und natürlich an den Grillmaster !!!


Die Spanische Armada ???


----------



## bernie (19. Oktober 2003)

....gäääääääääääähnnnnnnnnnnnnn......... ups.........................öhm Guten Morgen 
Hab grade gefrühstückt 
Leute DAS WAR KLASSE!!!!
Nur nette Leute, prima Versorgung (Danke Mike) und ein gelungener "Ersteinsatz" meines Überseedampfer's 
Ich hab zwar etwas "geschwächelt" (mannomann war ich müde, aber beim nächsten Mal bin ich mit Sicherheit wieder dabei !
Danke nochmal an alle.


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Oktober 2003)

Landung in der Normandie ???


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Oktober 2003)

Neee, AB-Treffen !!!


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Oktober 2003)

Viele waren als ich kam schon da....


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Oktober 2003)

...und es wurden immer mehr !!!


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Oktober 2003)

Die ersten Dorsche waren bei meiner Ankunft auch schon gefangen:


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Oktober 2003)

Die "goldene Stunde"!
(hat aber nix genützt)

Seh ich jetzt erst: Jörch, pinkelst du Stephan da gerade ans Knie ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Oktober 2003)

Na Klasse, so wie es ausschaut hattet ihr ein Mega Event. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen wie schön es wieder gewesen ist. Nächstes mal will ich auch wieder dabei sein.
Aber ich war ja auch an der See und hatte schöne Tage.


----------



## Beppo (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leude,

habe gerade meine Bilder ausgewertet,bin aba noch nich fettich.
bernie hat gerade angerufen und gesagt er hat auch n paar tolle
fotos....kommen bald.

alles in allem war es ein ganz tolles treffen und sehr feucht...nicht nur in meiner Wathose 

gruss,
beppo


----------



## Meerforellenfan (19. Oktober 2003)

ich könnte mich in den allerwertesten beissen wenn ich diese fotos sehe das ich keine zeit hatte


----------



## Beppo (19. Oktober 2003)

So,

pics gibts zwar schon genug.....
eines konnt ich mir dann doch nicht verkneifen, nämlich Mike´s Probefahrt mit bernies fishyak..


ciao 
beppo


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Oktober 2003)

:q :q :q ...geniales Bild..... Mike nicht das Du das Teil noch haben willst :q :q


----------



## Hornpieper (20. Oktober 2003)

Der Hornpieperbande hat es super gefallen!!!
Beim nächsten Treffen sind wir na klar wieder dabei.

@ Klein Nordlicht: Ich musste heute Nachmittag erstmal ein ordentliches Lagerfeuer entfachen 

Björn, Bjarne, Bent


----------



## Micky Finn (20. Oktober 2003)

So ich bin auch wieder zu Haus, bzw. bei der Arbeit. Die Heimfahrt hat mal wieder etwas länger gedauert. Allein Hamburg/Hannover waren es über drei Stunden. Werd heut abend mal die Kamera an den Schleppi hängen und sehen ob ich noch das ein oder andere Bild find.

Wir sind zwar erst spät gekommen aber Mike´s Grill war noch am Dampfen und den Kartoffelsalat und Fussels Torten hatten wir ja im Gepäck....danke noch mal an den Grillmeister und den unbekannten Spender meines Bieres. Es war wieder ein tolles Treffen mit tollem Wetter und tollen Leuten.

@Stephan, Mario und Broesel
jetzt wo ich das Foto seh überleg ich wirklich ob das plätschern vom Ufersaum kam oder andere Ursachen hatte..... 
Die Goldene Stunde ging zwar glanzlos an uns vorüber aber der Plausch im Wasser hat das Ganze doch wieder ausgeglichen.

Klein.Nordlicht hat ja noch aus irgendwelchen dunklen Quellen ein paar Dorsche abgesahnt. Ratet mal wer die Dinger abends noch putzen durfte...... Sie hat dann noch nen Anschiss kassiert und darf künftig nur noch ausgenommene oder filetierte Geschenke entgegennehmen oder ihr zeigt ihr wie das funktioniert......

Andreas


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Oktober 2003)

> oder ihr zeigt ihr wie das funktioniert


Das ist ja wohl dein Job, oder ?


----------



## Micky Finn (20. Oktober 2003)

Mario, schon mal was von Verursacherprinzip gehört?  
Da ich ja nicht ständig vor Ort bin, bzw. wenn ich da bin keine Fische fang ....... ;+  ist das dann doch ein wenig problematisch.

Irgendwo gibts aber ne Internetseite auf der das filetieren mit ner Bilderserie erklärt wird. Kennt die zufällig jemand?

Andreas


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Oktober 2003)

ich stoß zwar noch von den 14 Grillwürstchen auf:q  aber wann machen wir das nächste Treffen????

Das war nur geil.


----------



## bernie (20. Oktober 2003)

Hai, 
öhm nur mal so am Rande: 
Schaut Euch mal das Bild mit Mike in meinem Fishjak GENAU an !!!!!!!
Wer das schlimme Vergehen, das Mike da begeht entdeckt, kriegt beim nächsten Treffen ne Extrapulle Flens 
(Tja Mike, ich hatte Dich gewarnt)


----------



## Broesel (20. Oktober 2003)

na sowas...was macht denn der Herr des Grills und unser "Belly-Sicherheitsbeauftragter" auf dem Teil ohne Schwimmweste? Also mönsch Mike...tsts...;+  :m


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (20. Oktober 2003)

Moin Moin,
muss ja echt ein tolles treffen gewesen sein!

Wetter, Party und noch Fische kann man euch echt nur beneiden.

ich glaube glaube ihr bekommt mich echt noch "infiziert" auf dieser Seite, wenn der Spass mal nicht so teuer wäre, ausser einer Rute mit rolle ist bei mir noch nichts zum BB- fischen vorhanden.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (20. Oktober 2003)

Recht habt Ihr !
Nun kommt aber wieder das große "aber".....
Ich denke das war noch vertretbar, denn da war es höchstens 1m tief.
Ich meine so ein Teil hat schon was und es geht absolut cool  damit aber...... diese Konstruktion ist leider nicht durchdacht, denn man kann leider mit den Rudern nicht voll durchziehen ohne das man irgendwo aneckt. zB an der Halterung für die Ruder oder der aufgenähten Tasche und....... was gaaaaaanz wichtig für mich war, nen Mann mit nem Wohlstandsbauch hatte dauernd die Ruderenden im Bauch, als ich wieder ausholen wollte.
Nee das war es nicht aber ich vermute mal das die AMI-Versionen besser durchdacht sind?
Trotzdem wird Bernie damit Spass haben auf der Ostsee, ich hoffe ja das es davon berichten wird? :m #h


----------



## Zwergpirat (20. Oktober 2003)

So, jetzt komme ich auch endlich mal dazu, das Treffen in wohlgefälligen Worten zu beschreiben  

Also Leute:
                   War eine super Veranstaltung.
                   Nur nette Leute dort getroffen.
                   Spitzenmäßige Wurst gegessen und mich auch   
                   vorschriftsmäßig mit Ketchup bekleckert.
                   Kein Stück geangelt und trotzdem Spaß gehabt.
                   Und nun ergötze ich mich an der Vorfreude auf das  
                   nächste Treffen.#h


----------



## Micky Finn (20. Oktober 2003)

hier noch ein paar Bilder

Abendstimmung, für uns Landratten weit ab vom Meer immer etwas besonderes...... seufz


----------



## Micky Finn (20. Oktober 2003)

als die Sonne dann untergegangen war...... dunkle Gestalten.....

ich kann mich an einen netten Dialog im Dunkeln erinnern...... Klein Nordlicht: wer bist du?  aus dem Dunkeln: Udo, Udo Mundt.
kurze Zeit drauf wieder, klein.Nordlicht: Und wer bist du?.... aus dem Dunkeln....: immer noch Udo.....  :q


----------



## Maddin (20. Oktober 2003)

> Klein.Nordlicht hat ja noch aus irgendwelchen dunklen Quellen ein paar Dorsche abgesahnt. Ratet mal wer die Dinger abends noch putzen durfte......



Achneeee, aber mir erzählen, dass sie es selber macht :q :q :q 
Tut mir ja nu leid für dich, Micky  Das konnte ich ja nicht ahnen....


----------



## Micky Finn (20. Oktober 2003)

Eine von Fussels Torten....da war sie noch einigermaßen heile bevor Hecht 24 raubfischmäßig zugeschlagen hat....

Ich hab fast ne Träne vergossen, denn sie ist mir auf der Hinfahrt Richtig ans Herz gewachsen, immerhin war sie mit mir 11 Stunden unterwegs...... Fussel, kannst du fürs nächste mal ne sprechende Torte backen, damit ich Unterhaltung im Stau hab?


----------



## Micky Finn (20. Oktober 2003)

@Maddin

ach neee...... ist ja interessant. Gut daß ich das hier jetzt schriftlich hab. :q 
Werd ihr noch die Leviten lesen wenn sie nachher anruft....... 

Kannst du mir vielleicht ne notariell beglaubigte Kopie deines Postings zukommen lassen? Die würd ich mir dann einschweißen lassen und immer bei mir tragen, nur falls mal wieder Diskussionen aufkommen......


----------



## Maddin (20. Oktober 2003)

@Micky
Vielleicht solltest du lieber schnell eine Hardcopy dieser Seite machen, bevor ich genötigt werde mein Posting zu überarbeiten


----------



## havkat (20. Oktober 2003)

Oooooch Meeeeeensch ey!

Naaja, nächstes Mal (Hoffentlich:r )

Allein schon die Torte wär´s wert gewesen. Schiet doch uppe Mefos!


----------



## Broesel (20. Oktober 2003)

das ist ja wirklich interessant, was da noch so im Dunkeln ablief...denn bekanntlich ist im Dunkeln ja gut Munkeln.... :q 


Das Treffen schien ja noch etwas länger zu gehen...:q 

und die dunklen Gestalten...Matthias habe ich ja noch erkannt, aber die anderen..da mußte ich doch etwas nachhelfen und etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen. Jetzt weiß jeder, wer dort am Strand noch sein Unwesen trieb. Micky, ich hoffe, du hattest nix dagegen, dass ich dein Bild etwas "verschlimmbessert" habe..,-)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Oktober 2003)

...je mehr ich von diesen Bildern und postings sehe, desto mehr bedauere ich es , dass das nächste Treffen noch nicht feststeht.....
Und ich glaube, dass späteres Erscheinen und dann zügiges geknipse auch was hat :q 
Genial.....:m


----------



## Micky Finn (20. Oktober 2003)

@Broesel
bin noch am probieren. Um solche Details wie Bildbearbeitung hab ich mich noch nicht gekümmert. Bin im Moment froh daß ich die Bilder flugs von der Cam auf den PC bekomm und dann boardgerecht umwandeln kann.

@Maddin
oh jeh...... daran hab ich nicht gedacht.....#t  ich werd die Hardcopy auf Diskette speichern und im Bankschließfach bunkern....


----------



## Bellyboatangler (20. Oktober 2003)

@ Micky Finn

Maddins Aussage über das Ausnehmen der Fische kann ich auch nur bestättigen und ich wollte zumindestens meinen Dorsch ausnehmen. "Nee laß mal, das mach ich selber. Das kann ich", bekam ich nur zu hören! Und das Filetieren hätte ich Dir zugetraut als Angler! Beim nächsten Treffen zeige ich es Dir mal ausführlich und klein. Nordlicht das Ausnehmen! Ansonsten übe das hier schon mal theoretisch!

@ An die Frau von gofishing

Danke für den Kaffee. Der Kaffee war super, hofffe man sieht sich mal wieder an der Küste! Dann gibt es Kaffee von mir


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Oktober 2003)

...hab da gerade noch ein Bild gefunden.....ist im übrigen nur mit meiner cam gemacht worden, aber nicht von mir :q <p>
Bissig ist Isha jedenfalls nicht, denn sonst wäre da wohl ein anderer Gesichtsausdruck zu sehen :q <p>


----------



## Micky Finn (20. Oktober 2003)

@Maddin
Achtung Zickenalarm, sie hat gerade angerufen und geht jetzt ins Board........ schnell löschen......

@BBangler
ich kann auch filetieren, der Videokurs war für klein.Nordlicht gedacht


----------



## Ace (20. Oktober 2003)

@Micky Finn
Dann muss ich mir aber die Strafe mit Maddin & Chrischan teilen
denn zwei der Gesellen die du filetieren durftest waren noch von mir:q

@all 
geile Bilder...es war einfach stark#6


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (20. Oktober 2003)

ooooohhhhhhhh..........ich glaubs nicht.

@ maddin

da umarme ich dich herzlich und du fällst mir in den rücken.
"KEULE MADDIN" vor allem fürs nötigen das posting  zu ändern.


@ micky finn

doppelt keule.....ist das frauchen net befriedigt gibts strafarbeit.(fisch ausnehmen).......ZUNGE

 filitiert hab ich sie aber allein...dorsch1 kanns bezeugen...der musste mir tel helfen,denn mama konnt es och nicht und du mein allerliebster micky finn warst ja frustriert beim autofahren.

ansonsten war das treffen witzig...nur deichkind hab ich stark vermisst
und danke chrischi dass du so brav meine wünsche vor ort erfüllt hast


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Micky Finn _
> *@Maddin
> Achtung Zickenalarm, sie hat gerade angerufen und geht jetzt ins Board........ schnell löschen......
> 
> ...



ach man.......ihr könnt mich alle mal gern haben....


----------



## Bellyboatangler (20. Oktober 2003)

Stimmt Ace. Du wolltest ja deine auch loswerden und da wir ja schon diese Spendenaktion ins Leben gerufen hatten, konntest Du ja nicht nein sagen!   

Deinen Namen solltest Du ändern. Gibt ja auch" Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" und  jetzt heißt Du halt " der hat ja nix in der Hose "!!!


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (20. Oktober 2003)

chrischi du schwätzer!!!!!!!!!!dann sags ace aber richtig....sonst ist der nachher böse...


----------



## Zwergpirat (20. Oktober 2003)

Der Gesichtsausdruck rührt daher, daß ich  gerade versucht habe Isha zu erzählen, ich hätte ihrem Herrchen 5 € gegeben und davon würde dieser ihr eine Ladung Hundekuchen kaufen.

Das ganze diente nur dem Zweck sie von dem in meiner linken Hand befindlichen Brötchen abzulenken. Es ist ja nun allgemein bekannt, daß man beim Lügen immer versuchen muß, sein Gegenüber mit der eigenen Mimik zu täuschen 

Hat aber leider nicht geklappt, ich mußte trotzdem erhebliche Teile meines Brötchens opfern:q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (20. Oktober 2003)

habe nicht gesagt, von wem er den Namen bekommen hat.  Und welches Körperteil in der Hose gemeint ist. 

Gib Die nur einen guten Tipp: Stoff Dir nächstes Mal paar dicke Norwegersocken rein, dann fällt es nicht auf. Ob vorne oder hinten sage ich Dir nicht:q :q :q


----------



## Micky Finn (20. Oktober 2003)

@klein.Nordlicht
dann wären wir ja noch später gekommen..... wie mans macht ist´s nicht recht. Hätte ich wissen sollen, daß ich nach dem Fische ausnehmen nicht mehr hätte arbeiten müssen....... in Ruhe Fernsehen, ein Bierchen zischen den Abend in Ruhe ausklingen lassen....


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (20. Oktober 2003)

pech gehabt schnukkel....danach wär alles ok gewesen...
@ bba
chrischi lies mal deine signatur...haste was getrunken???


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Oktober 2003)

> haste was getrunken???


 :q :q :q 
immer noch vom Samstag ;+ :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. Oktober 2003)

Muß hier mal die Richtigkeit der Aussage von kleines Nordlicht posten.
Sie hat tatsächlich unter telefonischer Anweisung die Fische filitiert.
War echt lustig.
Es kamen laute rüber wie ihhhhh....ahhhhhh.....ohhhhh...hey.sieht gut aus...klasse Filet...
eins hat noch ein paar Gräten...na egal...das bekommt....lach...

Schade das diese Treffen so weit entfernt von mir sind.
Es wird aber mit Sicherheit einmal passen und dann bin ich dabei.

@ MickyFinn

In Skarnsundet wird kleines Nordlicht lernen wie Fische ausgenommen und richtig filitiert werden.
Wir müssen nur zusehen das wir für Ihre Übungen genug Fische angeln. :m 
Wir werden bei einem Bierchen dann unsere fachmännische Beratung walten lassen. :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaub BBA ist immer so ... :q  

und Vossi: Gib Gas - bald hast du die 1000 und dann gibts auch endlich die Perücke.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Oktober 2003)

ach du scheisse 





> Gib Gas - bald hast du die 1000 und dann gibts auch endlich die Perücke


 .... kann mir mal einer der Moderatoren sagen , wie ich rückwärts posten kann ;+ ;+


----------



## Maddin (20. Oktober 2003)

klein.Nordlicht


> "KEULE MADDIN"


Aua! Ich hoffe dir haben die GRATISDORSCHE geschmeckt


----------



## Salmonelle (20. Oktober 2003)

> dann gibts auch endlich die Perücke



;+ ;+  ich verstehs immer noch nicht ;+ ;+


----------



## MxkxFxsh (20. Oktober 2003)

Horst, das hat irgendwas mit Fliegenfischen zutun.
Ansonsten ist mir das auch rätselhaft ??


----------



## Broesel (20. Oktober 2003)

@Dorsch1,
biste sicher, dass du da richtig verbunden warst? :q 



> s kamen laute rüber wie ihhhhh....ahhhhhh.....ohhhhh...hey.sieht gut aus.



hmm...wer weiß womit kl. Nordlicht gerade rumhantiert hat.... :q


----------



## Ace (20. Oktober 2003)

@Joerch 
Geil...Ich lach mich schlapp:q:q:q


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Oktober 2003)

> ach man.......ihr könnt mich alle mal gern haben....


Haben wir doch


----------



## Bellyboatangler (20. Oktober 2003)

@DD


> kann mir mal einer der Moderatoren sagen , wie ich rückwärts posten kann



lösche deine Beiträge. Nur so geht das!:q :q :q 

@ Stephan


> Ich glaub BBA ist immer so ...



Nicht immer, fast immer. Darauf bestehe ich!


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Oktober 2003)




----------



## klein.Nordlicht (21. Oktober 2003)

das werd ich euch allen schon mal zeigen,dass auch bei mir mal einer anbeisst.....

@broesel

det war ich am tel. und ich hantierte nur am echten dorsch....micky war ja aufm weg nach haus...ansonsten hätte er die laute von sich gegeben!

@ ABln
ich verlass mich lieber nicht auf die jungs...dann bin ich nämlich verlassen.

@Maddin
dorsche waren gut. danke nochmal und ich nehm dir das nicht krumm,dass du hinter meinem rücken so redest,,,,ich weiss schon wieso


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Oktober 2003)

#d #d #d #

Grüße Stephan


----------

